# Re-use, Re-purpose, Recycle



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

In response to all the wonderful ideas KPers came up with for a "drum stick" in another topic, it made me think.... What is in your Sewing/Knitting/Crafting box or room that you are using in a way that was not it's original purpose?

For example: I use chop sticks to turn corners or small straps. I also use them to stuff batting into small areas like doll bodies.

Next.....


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I use a Tupperware canister to store my needles. It is tall enough to hold 14 incvh needles and easy to see the sizes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I use spring rings and tiny hair bands for stitch markers (I keep those in one of those weekly pill boxes with the small compartments), keep my crochet hooks in a pencil case, and have my circulars in a shoe box.  A plastic coffee can also makes a good yarn container if you punch a hole in the top and smooth it out (someone posted that the other day, and I've made them).


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I use small Rx bottle to store needles and stitch markers.


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

My knitting bag has a small attached (detachable) coin purse - it is the best place for small scissors and my tapestry needle ... they don't get lost in the bottom of the bag or snagged into the yarn.

I also use Rx bottles for stitch markers and the row counters that attach to the needles.
Yvette


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

The things in my knitting bag, not used for their original purpose, are two large safety pins. I use them to hold stitches, eg. perhaps a few stitches of a front button band or similar.
Now these pins, one with a white head and one with a pink head, were originally babies nappy pins used on terry nappies in the days before disposables. Both 'babies' now well into their 40s so the pins are old, probably have antique value.


----------



## margaretcave (May 30, 2012)

Kilt pins - left over from my eldest daughters school uniform (she is 39 years old). These are used as stitch holders for neckbands etc.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I use a glass teapot as my yarn bowl.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

A plastic Mini M&M's container is perfect for keeping yarn needles and has a convenient pop top. I keep my scissors, measuring tape, stitch markers, crochet hooks for dropped stitches, row counter, etc, in a little zippered bag that I crocheted that looks like a pencil case. This way, I can transfer it to whatever project bag I'm working on when I go out.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

margaretcave said:


> Kilt pins - left over from my eldest daughters school uniform (she is 39 years old). These are used as stitch holders for neckbands etc.[/ :thumbup: Same here


----------



## 3 DaneDogs (Mar 17, 2012)

One of our grocery stores sells/gives away fabric wine containers suitable for holding six bottles of wine. Each has a separation so the bottles stay upright and don't clank together. These six uprights are also great for putting six different colors of yarn in. Yarn sits upright ready for crocheting or knitting. It's especially great when doing fair-isle type knitting with different colors.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I use floss threaders as needle threaders (keep some in my knitting stuff and some in my sewing stuff)...by the way "stuff" is a highly technical term.

I'll also use those fancy carved toothpicks for hors d'oeurves, as cable stitch holders or pins to pin together garment pieces..the carved "grooves" grasp the yarn quite well. Just don't use dyed toothpicks, they could "bleed" color onto your yarn. You can buy a nice plastic container of 250 for just a couple dollars.

Toothbrush cases hold my DPN's..just write the size on each case with a marker. The cases fit nicely in a square cookie or fudge tin.

A nice glass vase is a good way to store single pointed needles. I use a very contemporary one that fits my decor. Likewise a bud vase will hold crochet hooks. Those short single pointed needles, why a tall latte mug works just great! You can also use those wine bottle gift boxes to store single pointed needles in..Joann's has them on sale all the time!

The opposite is sometimes true also. I bought a beautiful Navajo knitting bag and use it as a purse, get wonderful comments on it all the time!

When I bought my new ball winder, I sent my old one to my cousin..did she come up with one heck of an idea. She would slip her wound balls on an old cane she had hanging around, great for working with two stands at a time. She put the crook of the cane over the arm of her sofa. That idea was so good I dug out a cane that I had to use after an injury..works quite well!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I use an old soup tureen for a yarn bowl holder....thread the yarn through the ladle opening.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I am currently knitting a pompa doodle scarf for charity with wooden chop sticks that we sanded smooth and colored with fabric markers, then let them dry and put a coating of olive oil, they come out to a size 8, don't know how long they will last but they sure are nice,,love them, we sharpened them with a pencil sharpener. we put silver beads on the ends, actually put some super glue on the end so they would stay on..


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

chop stick knitting needles


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> I use a glass teapot as my yarn bowl.


OMG! What a perfect idea! I have a glass coffee percolator (minus the guts) as well as a Corningware teapot that would be _perfect_ as 'yarn bowls'. Thank you!



charliesaunt said:


> I use an old soup tureen for a yarn bowl holder....thread the yarn through the ladle opening.


_And_ I have a couple of inherited-and-never-used soup tureens. They are big enough to pop a small project into and put the lid on to keep it safe from the felines.

Great ideas! :thumbup:


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

The drugstore was going to throw out a cardboard display box with 24 sections, each 4" by 6", when they took down the standing aisle display of batteries so I asked for it. It's absolutely perfect for holding 24 different colored balls of yarn when I'm doing my old favorite patchwork pattern baby/child afghan for the group I'm in that does work for charities. No sewing up strips or joining blocks - all done at once. Basically, work across one row, changing colors after pre-set or random number of stitches; turn and work back, picking up the colors you've used the previous row. As you work along, to use up every little dinky bit of yarn in each ball, you'll be starting and stopping colors on different rows and get some interesting shapes and sizes. Also, if you want to do the top, bottom and side borders all at the same time (whoever invented this method is a genius!), place 2 skeins (same color) one on each edge of the afghan to work rows for top border first, then as you do the color rows, work side borders with these 2 skeins (with 4-ply I usualy do 10 rows for top and bottom borders and about 6 or 8 stitches for side borders.) It's simpler to do than explain. The ONLY difficult part is this: When ready to turn to start a new row, lay work down on top of box of yarns with row just completed face up, rotate box clockwise, pick up work so knitting will begin on back side of row just completed. VOILA! Again, harder to explain than to do. Hint: You will have one gigantic, humungous, tangled mess of yarn if you forget to turn the box correctly.


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

3 DaneDogs said:


> One of our grocery stores sells/gives away fabric wine containers suitable for holding six bottles of wine. Each has a separation so the bottles stay upright and don't clank together. These six uprights are also great for putting six different colors of yarn in. Yarn sits upright ready for crocheting or knitting. It's especially great when doing fair-isle type knitting with different colors.


I have been racking my brain trying to come up with a way to keep the 12 different colors I need for a sweater organized. It's my first fair Isle project and don't want to start until I figure out a good system. Thanks for the easy and affordable idea!


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

jinkers said:


> The drugstore was going to throw out a cardboard display box with 24 sections, each 4" by 6", when they took down the standing aisle display of batteries so I asked for it. It's absolutely perfect for holding 24 different colored balls of yarn when I'm doing my old favorite patchwork pattern baby/child afghan for the group I'm in that does work for charities. No sewing up strips or joining blocks - all done at once. Basically, work across one row, changing colors after pre-set or random number of stitches; turn and work back, picking up the colors you've used the previous row. As you work along, to use up every little dinky bit of yarn in each ball, you'll be starting and stopping colors on different rows and get some interesting shapes and sizes. Also, if you want to do the top, bottom and side borders all at the same time (whoever invented this method is a genius!), place 2 skeins (same color) one on each edge of the afghan to work rows for top border first, then as you do the color rows, work side borders with these 2 skeins (with 4-ply I usualy do 10 rows for top and bottom borders and about 6 or 8 stitches for side borders.) It's simpler to do than explain. The ONLY difficult part is this: When ready to turn to start a new row, lay work down on top of box of yarns with row just completed face up, rotate box clockwise, pick up work so knitting will begin on back side of row just completed. VOILA! Again, harder to explain than to do. Hint: You will have one gigantic, humungous, tangled mess of yarn if you forget to turn the box correctly.


Again! Just what I was looking for! Thank you for the clever idea!


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

rtk1219 said:


> chop stick knitting needles


This would make a great project to do with girls or boys groups. Especially if you're going to teach them to knit.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I use 2 liter bottles, to hold my yarn. I use mini M&M containers to store notions. I have a weekly pill container, that I use for notions. I just found a diaper bag and bottle bag, at the Goodwill, they will be used as a craft bag and pouch. I'm using a trapper folder with a view section on the front, to hold my patterns. It has gotten to the point, where I am starting to see things, and try to see how they would fit into knitting/crochet .


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I use the round plastic cases that gum comes in. I beleive they might have been designed to fit in the cupholder of a car. Anyway, I peel off the label and keep my stitch markers in one. My desk has rubber bands in one. Sewing desk has safety pins and rubber bands in two others.

Another thing I saw is the plastic keeper that comes on the bread and potato bags. Not the twisty tie but the plastic squarish thing. Well someone had posted a picture of them on their computer surge protector, one on each cord and labeled for each item it served. I have finally collected enough of them I plan to sort out my cords and get them labeled under the desk. It is a veritable spaghetti mess down there!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I know this is not in my knitting or sewing bag but-I took the boards from my dtr's water bed to the local hardware/lumber yard that does custom work and had the fella route the edges and cut boards to 45' angles. They are now shelves in my office. They fit perfectly in the corner over my desk! Cost me $4.00 to have the work done.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Dorabell said:


> The things in my knitting bag, not used for their original purpose, are two large safety pins. I use them to hold stitches, eg. perhaps a few stitches of a front button band or similar.
> Now these pins, one with a white head and one with a pink head, were originally babies nappy pins used on terry nappies in the days before disposables. Both 'babies' now well into their 40s so the pins are old, probably have antique value.


I have several kilt pins which I sometimes use as small stitch holders, small brass rings for stitch markers heavy duty freezer bags with some nice buttons in them. That is only a few buttons I have drawers full downstairs in my sewing/craft/workout room.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm also the "tin stealer" at work...well I ask first "do you need that tin back?", in a pleading, pathetic sort of manner.

I LOVE tins! Little small mint/candy tins hold stitch markers and other small items, slightly larger tins for buttons, my sock darning kit is in a tin...I just love them!

My spice rack in my kitchen, is actually a sheet of stainless steel (hung on the wall) and I use those clear lidded tins with shakers on the sides and magnets on the back. Everyone thinks it uber modern and cool.

My late mother had a large round tin..with a nude woman on the lid, that she kept buttons in. I'd give anything to find out what happened to that tin. I was a little girl and asked Mom about the naked lady on the tin..she said "that's what happens when you don't sew buttons back on!".


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I use them as tail holders when I am knitting or crocheting 



Stablebummom said:


> Another thing I saw is the plastic keeper that comes on the bread and potato bags. Not the twisty tie but the plastic squarish thing. Well someone had posted a picture of them on their computer surge protector, one on each cord and labeled for each item it served. I have finally collected enough of them I plan to sort out my cords and get them labeled under the desk. It is a veritable spaghetti mess down there!


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

We can buy rice in zip topped cotton bags, I use the empty ones for storing my WIP's


----------



## 3 DaneDogs (Mar 17, 2012)

I love the plastic zipped bags you get when you buy bedding. I use them for WIP, finished/half finished quilts, all sorts of things!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I use the cone shaped pencil erasers for the ends of Double point needles, DH cuts off the tube part, cuts in half to use for stitch markers. Cheap (you get like 20 in a package. Only down fall is my kitties love to steal them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

The Rule of Cats:
If it's not fastened down, it's a cat toy.
If it can be pried loose, it's a cat toy.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

3 DaneDogs said:


> I love the plastic zipped bags you get when you buy bedding. I use them for WIP, finished/half finished quilts, all sorts of things!


I have one that held a Queen sized bedding set, all my cross-stitch items are in it. I love these bags!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

3 DaneDogs said:


> One of our grocery stores sells/gives away fabric wine containers suitable for holding six bottles of wine. Each has a separation so the bottles stay upright and don't clank together. These six uprights are also great for putting six different colors of yarn in. Yarn sits upright ready for crocheting or knitting. It's especially great when doing fair-isle type knitting with different colors.


Oh I have some of those!!! Thanks for the idea I will be using that for another project bag...poor hubby, all he says is "Sweetie, do we have any actual reusable bags left for shopping with or are they all used for your knitting n stuff?" ROFL He says it of course, tongue in cheek with a giant eye roll accompaniment =)


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

I use a small zippered make-up bag to carry in my knitting bag. It holds scissors, markers, stitch holders, tape measure, etc. Very handy.


----------



## lyndamae (Apr 23, 2012)

I use straight hair pins to keep ends tucked onto wool balls. They work well as markers while knitting, they can be easily moved from one row to the next. It is amazing what we come up with all crafters are inventive.. thanks for all the wonderful ideas..keep shareing


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

When my handbag is too old to use and too ratty to donate, I take off the pull things from the zippers and use them as stitch markers. Some of them, especially on the inner zippers, have round ends which slip straight on knitting needles. The other ones often have bolt rings and these fit on needles too. I have different sizes, colours and shapes and all for free.


----------



## Tricoteuse (May 30, 2012)

Thank you BEChristianrson for this post and thank you everybody for sharing all your good ideas! :thumbup:


----------



## kdweave (Oct 11, 2011)

I use a "Pringles" can for crochet hooks and DPN's.


----------



## Maryandsilviu (May 3, 2012)

Our dentist gives us our samples in a plastic zippered pouch. I used one for all my notions in my knitting bag.


----------



## lindajjimenez (Aug 14, 2012)

I've taken chopsticks and shortened them to about 3 inches, sharpened both ends and sanded smooth and I use them for
making I-cord. I also use plastic sandwich bags to keep my yarn that I have wound clean and safe from tangling, cosmetic bags for miscellaneous stuff and vases for needles.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

I use jump rings from my jewelry making foe markers.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

I use those promotional cosmetic bags for many things -- I buy them "new never used" at thrift shops -- I have a flat one that has one clear side where I keep small knitting accories (stitch markers) I have another that is perfectly shaped and sized to hold my sock knitting project -- it makes it very easy to stick this zipped up bag in my knitting tote with larger project, or in my tote style purse as a take along. It easily holds two socks in the making -- 

I also use the tiniest rubber bands (hair) as stitch markers. I have my crochet hooks in a mug at my elbow easy to grab for picking up stitches when needed, and I use a glass frog (flower arranger) for nostepinnes and straight needles.


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

When I have to put my knitting down, I use sponge rollers to put on my working yarn needle to keep the stitches from falling off. Mid size works great on larger needles. I also use that spongie stuff that they use to wrap breakable things in from the store. Just cut it in squares. Works great for cutting stamping shapes. Cut out a shape, then dab with paint and stamp away on paper or cloth.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I use spring rings and tiny hair bands for stitch markers (I keep those in one of those weekly pill boxes with the small compartments), keep my crochet hooks in a pencil case, and have my circulars in a shoe box.  A plastic coffee can also makes a good yarn container if you punch a hole in the top and smooth it out (someone posted that the other day, and I've made them).


Love the idea of the pill boxes for stitch markers. I will do that also. Thanks


----------



## Kilky (Jul 17, 2012)

I use the long black container left over from my husbands Weldon's rods to hold my knitting needles and his glasses case (opens at the end) for all my crochet hooks! Both fit everything nicely, my circulars and Dpn'sCascade are in a 2 pocket pencil case


----------



## luckymom (Jun 20, 2011)

Cut small pieces of a straw and use for markers. And I don't have to worry about using them.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Speaking of cases. My swift drove me nuts! No matter where I put it, it was a pain in the rear...had to wrap a large rubber band around the expandable part to keep it from opening, it had to be laid down, always getting in the way. I was at a warehouse sale for Case-Logic items (they make cases for everything) and found a telescope case for just a few dollars - brand new! It's padded, has a nice zipper, a handle to carry it or a snap on shoulder strap. The best thing about it - it can stand on end and takes up very little room in the corner of my closet.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

I keep an old film canister with my pins, when I find a bent pin, or one that has a 'drag' spot on it (really annoying...) it goes into the little lidded canister. Broken or blunt sewing machine needles go in as well. I have an absolute horror of loose sharp bits going into the rubbish bin, this way they are all safe and it will take years to fill this little canister, I've been using the same one for at least 12 years and it's only 1/2 full.


----------



## cricket074 (Sep 24, 2011)

I use the little rubber hairbands as stitch markers too (dollar store/100 to a package); Pringles can for extra straight needles. I also have a plastic snap-close eyeglass case they gave my sister in the hospital-it holds a small tape measure, small pair scissors, yarn needle, stitch holder, markers,pencil for notes, and a crochet hook to pick up dropped stitches. It is lime green-easy to find and transfer to whatever project I am currently working on.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

jinkers said:


> The drugstore was going to throw out a cardboard display box with 24 sections, each 4" by 6", when they took down the standing aisle display of batteries so I asked for it. It's absolutely perfect for holding 24 different colored balls of yarn when I'm doing my old favorite patchwork pattern baby/child afghan for the group I'm in that does work for charities. No sewing up strips or joining blocks - all done at once. Basically, work across one row, changing colors after pre-set or random number of stitches; turn and work back, picking up the colors you've used the previous row. As you work along, to use up every little dinky bit of yarn in each ball, you'll be starting and stopping colors on different rows and get some interesting shapes and sizes. Also, if you want to do the top, bottom and side borders all at the same time (whoever invented this method is a genius!), place 2 skeins (same color) one on each edge of the afghan to work rows for top border first, then as you do the color rows, work side borders with these 2 skeins (with 4-ply I usualy do 10 rows for top and bottom borders and about 6 or 8 stitches for side borders.) It's simpler to do than explain. The ONLY difficult part is this: When ready to turn to start a new row, lay work down on top of box of yarns with row just completed face up, rotate box clockwise, pick up work so knitting will begin on back side of row just completed. VOILA! Again, harder to explain than to do. Hint: You will have one gigantic, humungous, tangled mess of yarn if you forget to turn the box correctly.


That sounds so interesting. Could you make a YouTube of the process?


----------



## caroltalbot (Apr 26, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm also the "tin stealer" at work...well I ask first "do you need that tin back?", in a pleading, pathetic sort of manner.
> 
> I LOVE tins! Little small mint/candy tins hold stitch markers and other small items, slightly larger tins for buttons, my sock darning kit is in a tin...I just love them!
> 
> ...


Oh, how I love that one...it made my morning. Would have loved to meet your mum, she must have been a hoot!


----------



## caroltalbot (Apr 26, 2011)

I use the changing box that I was given 34 years ago when my son was born to hold all my knitting paraphernalia


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Carol, I'm just a few years shy of 60, when ever I lose a button off a garment, I flash back to that tin and what my mother said.


----------



## biltong (Jun 3, 2011)

I use plastic clips for closing food bags like chips and cereal to 'pin' my knitting before sewing together. My needles are kept in a fishing tackle box, all my accessories, stitch markers, counters, cable needles etc, fit in the little snap close compartments on the top.


----------



## caroltalbot (Apr 26, 2011)

Courier770
What a shame the tin is missing.
I would dearly love to know where my mums old singer hand sewing machine went. I spent many hours in school holidays learning from her. She was exceptionally talented in all crafty things, all self taught. Sadly she died when I was 15, and loads of her things were thrown out by my step mother a year later, without ever asking if I wanted any of it.


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

Not my idea but one I'd like to share is to use the small spring loaded hair grips to hold seams in place prior to sewing up. Sorry unable to attach the pic I took.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

My mother too passed away when I was fairly young. My father gave most everything to my older sister. Big sis passed away in 2009 and left everything to her new husband, of less than a year. He took off with everything from my family. Funny though, the things I remember and would want to have, really are worth nothing, like that old tin. I do have all of my mother's and grandmother's knitting needles though


----------



## bkennard (May 27, 2012)

I use a rolling pin for rewinding the yarn for the frilly scarves. This is then put into a stacking storage bin that I put two holes into it to hold the pin and then yarn rolls off smoothly. I also use a paper towel holder to hold crochet cotton. I use a very pretty serving bowl as a yarn bowl. Have my stitch markers etc. in a used paper clip container that has a lid.


----------



## caroltalbot (Apr 26, 2011)

courier770 said:


> My mother too passed away when I was fairly young. My father gave most everything to my older sister. Big sis passed away in 2009 and left everything to her new husband, of less than a year. He took off with everything from my family. Funny though, the things I remember and would want to have, really are worth nothing, like that old tin. I do have all of my mother's and grandmother's knitting needles though


Well you got the really important stuff in the end then
Funny how often this situation arises in families. It was the same when my grandmother died. Her new husband died shortly after and left everything to his family and we lost all our family identity....it meant nothing to them! Hey ho!


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

plastic coffee canisters, make nice holders for yarn as you are working, also storing small balls of yarn. Can put a hole in the yarn and thread the yarn through it to avoid tangling.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

great thread ! Thanks


----------



## Dorris (Jun 24, 2012)

I am one of those who chooses a set of pattern then gets the yarns needed so my yarn stash is small and fits into an attractive piece of carry-on luggage ($2.50 at the thrift shop). My various projects fit into medium sized fabric zippered cosmetic bags that I have accrued through the years and these "live" in another piece of attractive thrift store luggage when not being worked on. My knitting bag is an upcycled 5 pound Nissan Basmati Rice bag - it works perfectly and even has fun graphics- it is cotton with a zippered top and even has handles all I had to do to it was add a big safety pin to feed the yarn end through so the yarn ball does not pull out.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for a great idea!


3 DaneDogs said:


> One of our grocery stores sells/gives away fabric wine containers suitable for holding six bottles of wine. Each has a separation so the bottles stay upright and don't clank together. These six uprights are also great for putting six different colors of yarn in. Yarn sits upright ready for crocheting or knitting. It's especially great when doing fair-isle type knitting with different colors.


----------



## Peg Crafter (Aug 5, 2012)

Kitties have rules of entitlement!


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Carol, I'm just a few years shy of 60, when ever I lose a button off a garment, I flash back to that tin and what my mother said.


I know no pun was intended, but I giggled when you said "I flash back" referring to the naked lady!


----------



## Sandyr1946 (May 12, 2012)

I have a small re-usable plastic container that you get take-away food in; in it are my needle threaders, assorted crochet hooks for dropped stitches, small scissors, tweezers for stuffing small parts of dolls, etc. and a lovely homemade needle case with my sewing needles and pins in. Needle threaders are very small and easy to lose, so they are in the container, inside a small tin which comes with carefree tampons - courtesy of my daughter, as its many a long year since I needed them, LOL!! She says, Mum, you can't use that in public, and I wink and say the people of my vintage will have no idea what it is...


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Dorabell said:


> The things in my knitting bag, not used for their original purpose, are two large safety pins. I use them to hold stitches, eg. perhaps a few stitches of a front button band or similar.
> Now these pins, one with a white head and one with a pink head, were originally babies nappy pins used on terry nappies in the days before disposables. Both 'babies' now well into their 40s so the pins are old, probably have antique value.


Thanks for the memory of the baby safety pins...I used them too!


----------



## Dorris (Jun 24, 2012)

bkennard, I just have to try your rolling pin idea.


----------



## Peg Crafter (Aug 5, 2012)

bkennard said:


> I use a rolling pin for rewinding the yarn for the frilly scarves. This is then put into a stacking storage bin that I put two holes into it to hold the pin and then yarn rolls off smoothly. I also use a paper towel holder to hold crochet cotton. I use a very pretty serving bowl as a yarn bowl. Have my stitch markers etc. in a used paper clip container that has a lid.


That is a great idea. I took a sheet of plastic canvas mesh, rolled it into a cylinder, pinned it together and then wrapped the ruffled yarn around it.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Great thread. Repurposing is my aim and I have used many of the ones reported. Several years ago, I was gifted with an engraved silver toothpick carrier to be used in my purse. When I started having trouble keeping up with darning needles, I started using my toothpick case for them and I am amazed at how many I have, now that they have a "home". I have collected Pfaltzgraff Yorktowne for many years and because of their weight, all the canisters and crocks make great yarn holders at the knitting machinees and by my chair. They are displayed and not just gathering dust. My husband never trashes a container without asking, "do you need this?"


----------



## mollietink (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow! Where to start?Yes we as crafters are very resourceful.1 I have an old walking cane(from the days that you could win them at the fair)I use this to hold My spools of Ribbons.I then also have the cosmetic bag for notions,a plastic tackle box with compartments that you can rearrange this holds my parts for teddy bears,i.e..Eyes, noses and the pieces that holds them on I can thus make a compartment for different sizes.various tote bags hold different works in progress...


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Such fun to browse through all the uses!!!!!!!!!! We are an innovative bunch, aren't we?????

And then........... there are clothes pins. (used endlessly in our house to close bags of all kinds of things...... chips, etc.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Love these tips! I use empty baby wipe containers for circular needles, crystal light and frosting containers for buttons, yarn bobbins and stitch markers. A pencil case holds my crochet hooks, tape measure and small scissors.


----------



## curlysue (Apr 17, 2012)

My husband gave me 3 "nuts'nbolts" organizers for buttons and emb floss; i also use pencil cases from the class room for dpn; ziplock bags have multiple uses; as well as, ziplock containers. Standing magazine holders and 3 ring binders with page protectors organize patterns. I put circular needles in the heavy plastic bags that sheets and pillow cases come in. Yarn stash is in either flip boxes or fold up laundry containers with zip top that Walmart has for $10. When Im working on a larger project I will use a plastic or rubbermaid basket with handles. I've even used my tall laundry basket!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I use the unprinted side of paper to print patterns on.
Medicine bottles for small things like tacks, paper clips...etc..
Bread closures to wind the tail of my knitting on.
Large plastic jugs (2 gal) with holes punched in the top lid and 2 on the top to water and fertilize my flowers.
Paper towel and toilet paper holders to wind lace yarn around.
Chop sticks to hold up plants( with old yarn)
Keurig cups to start seedlings
Newspaper bags to hold crocheted squares
I could keep going, but that's enough for now.....


----------



## mollietink (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you for the Keurig cup idea.


marylo12 said:


> I use the unprinted side of paper to print patterns on.
> Medicine bottles for small things like tacks, paper clips...etc..
> Bread closures to wind the tail of my knitting on.
> Large plastic jugs (2 gal) with holes punched in the top lid and 2 on the top to water and fertilize my flowers.
> ...


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

rtk1219 said:


> I am currently knitting a pompa doodle scarf for charity with wooden chop sticks that we sanded smooth and colored with fabric markers, then let them dry and put a coating of olive oil, they come out to a size 8, don't know how long they will last but they sure are nice,,love them, we sharpened them with a pencil sharpener. we put silver beads on the ends, actually put some super glue on the end so they would stay on..


How about a picture would love to see them
Sorry I just went back to keep reading and seen the picture I don't know how to remove this


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

BEChristianson said:


> In response to all the wonderful ideas KPers came up with for a "drum stick" in another topic, it made me think.... What is in your Sewing/Knitting/Crafting box or room that you are using in a way that was not it's original purpose?
> 
> For example: I use chop sticks to turn corners or small straps. I also use them to stuff batting into small areas like doll bodies.
> 
> Next.....


Love this topic thank you for think of it


----------



## curlysue (Apr 17, 2012)

Addendum: my husband is also good about bringing give away bags from medical(these are especially good because they have all sorts of pockets, etc.) conventions for easy transport of wip.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Empty ALTOIDS containers.... Use a SHARPIE to make a label to cover the Altoids name. These are wonderful for stitch markers, etc. 

Empty TUMS container for crochet hooks

Empty Christmas popcorn containers (with pretty scenes on the outside) are great for the doggie "cookies (Bones biscuits, etc.) 

Pretty flower pots for pens, scissors, letter opener, etc. and miscellaneous items?


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

mollietink said:


> Thank you for the Keurig cup idea.
> 
> 
> marylo12 said:
> ...


You're welcome, and if you're anything like me you'll have a bunch in no time! :-D


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

AND THE WONDERFUL HEAVY DUTY PLASTIC ZIPPERED BAGS that comforters or electric blankets, sheet sets, etc. are packed in when you purchase them. They are wonderful for WIP items or new skeins of yarn, etc.


----------



## jane.e.bird (Aug 14, 2012)

I use a round container sold at liquor stores as gift boxes for wine to hold all my single point needles. I use tiny elastics to hold the 2 needles together so I don't have to search for the second one.
For all my "stuff", I use a small clear plastic pencil case so I can see what I am looking for.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

ohhhhhh you mean like using an eye glass case for your rotory cutter.


BEChristianson said:


> In response to all the wonderful ideas KPers came up with for a "drum stick" in another topic, it made me think.... What is in your Sewing/Knitting/Crafting box or room that you are using in a way that was not it's original purpose?
> 
> For example: I use chop sticks to turn corners or small straps. I also use them to stuff batting into small areas like doll bodies.
> 
> Next.....


----------



## Beehive (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a wonderful idea! And less expensive than buying a yarn bowl too. Thanks for the idea


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> 3 DaneDogs said:
> 
> 
> > One of our grocery stores sells/gives away fabric wine containers suitable for holding six bottles of wine. Each has a separation so the bottles stay upright and don't clank together. These six uprights are also great for putting six different colors of yarn in. Yarn sits upright ready for crocheting or knitting. It's especially great when doing fair-isle type knitting with different colors.
> ...


What does ROFL Stand for (I bet I will think of coarse how stupid of me )


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I use an eyeglass case to store the current crochet hooks I'm using, pair of scissors, safety pins, and darning needles.


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Great idea, i have one that i never use for soup sitting on a shelf collecting dust...I just might use it.....I will


----------



## Lishaknits (Dec 1, 2011)

So clever. I love that idea


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> What does ROFL Stand for (I bet I will think of coarse how stupid of me )


Jean, ROFL stands for "roll on floor laughing."


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

many years ago my father in law made us a solid walnut magazine rack. instead of magazines, it now sits by my knitting chair and holds current knitting books and the 4 or 5 current projects. looks neat and good memories.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness.... how could I forget... In the bathroom, we had a pretty wooden paper towel holder which used to sit on the counter. We have replaced it with a metal one that has a spring gadget on the side so that we can unroll one sheet or two at a time and tear them off. Alas! What to do with the wooden one??????? It is perfect for holding two rolls of bathroom tissue without keeping the package of four or more rolls in the bathroom!!!!!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have knittin chickens. I use old milk crates as there laying boxes. Easy to clean and the girls do not mind. I use old soup conts. from the Chinese restaurant for there food to fill there food cont from the garbage can I store there food in. I use old yogurt conts. for there oyster shells. I also use a lot of the ideas here to for my knitting notions. Most of them I got from this site. Keep them coming love all the ideas.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Great thread/topic and such a clever bunch we are.I use the altoid tins for pins buttons and notions. A makeup case holds everything while I'm working on a project and I wouldn't be without it. A large plastic container reused for sewing thread. I also love the zippered bags from bedding and they hold pojects ready to go.


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

Love those child proof medicine bottles for pins, needles, buttons for a project, threaders, measuring tape, scissors.....you get the idea. The kid proof top keeps curious grandkids out of my stuff. No need to worry about the top falling off and losing what's inside.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I have an ice bucket basket with my knitting needles in it.
I use old bandaide boxes for quilting needles
Old small tins for snaps, safety pins and small straight pins
Old binders for patterns
I also have an old cookie tin with sewing supplies


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

I use a container from dips and veggies for traveling. I spend summers in NE and can't be without my sewing machine. The individual spots keep buttons, threads, notions all separated in each little compartment. to help keep it all together so the top won't open, I use an elastic cord received to tie up a gift package. The slots on the bottom of the container help keep the cord in place.


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

Who out there doesn't have an old cookie tin filled with mom's buttons?


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

diabetic testing strip bottles for beads, little stuff. the caps snap on so tight they don't accidentally open. The labels on them come off very easily. Depending on brand they are black or white. Really handy for stitch markers also.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I use an empty pill bottle to discard my used needles and any sharps that fit. When full I screw on the top and throw away. Then I start a new one.
I also save all sorts of containers from food, etc and usually find a use for thos as well.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Here is the one I use.

http://www.dollartree.com/Fall-Floral-and-Decor/Camping-Supplies/Assured-7-Day-Plastic-Pill-Organizers/453c415c415p295842/index.pro?method=search



MawMaw12 said:


> Love the idea of the pill boxes for stitch markers. I will do that also. Thanks


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow - what a lot of great ideas! Love the cane idea - saved my mom's cane when she passed - now I have a way to use it! I also use M&M containers for weaving needles, 35mm film cases for stitch markers and little zippered cosmetic bags for crochet hooks and dpn's.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I store my crochet hooks and yarn needles in my husbands old bank zipper pouch from his now closed business. I have a clipboard I used at school with the front of a cereal box rubber banded on it to show what row of chart knitting I am currently doing.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

The beauty of a shared language. I don't know what half the American items you are using are to begin with! lol


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Vases to hold my needles and hooks


----------



## Darlean (Aug 15, 2012)

I am not sure if this your issue fits repurpose etc. I'm not sure what this was supposed to be used for or even how I actually ended up with it but a light bulb went off and here it is. It lives in a craft bag that I take to two different knit/crochet groups. You may think that some things in there are odd but I assure you that each thing has a purpose.


----------



## carolls (Sep 28, 2011)

so do I , love the m&m coontainers


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Altoid tins, curiously strong and curiously useful. Also, maybe got the idea here, not sure, but cut a plastic liter size soda bottle in half. I tossed the lid and forced the lower half into the upper half. Now I have a nice yarn bowl. I was thinking of decorating it some how. I thought about winding scrap yarn around outside and gluing on, but need to leave a gap on both pieces so they can overlap when bottle is reassembled. Right now I am using a green one. Perhaps if I cut a clear bottle instead, the yarn inside would be the decoration. I use pringle cans for needles and prescription bottles for pins and zippered bedding bags for stash.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I have to give credit again to the person who came up with this design system (clipboard,ruler,rubber band/elastic), I use it whenever I am not using my Kindle. It works so well with patterns .


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, I use most of the same items for the same purpose, however, one that has not been mentioned I will tell you about. I took art lessons for several years and I was gifted with an Artists Box. The top, when opened, was an easel to set my drawing on, which I now set my patterns on.
It has two drawers, so I put felt down in them with glue.
Then in the first drawer, I made pockets out of some felt samples I got at a manufacturing show, glued them down on three sides, which I store cable stitch holders and a crochet hook in for dropped stitches. I glued velcro at different heights to hold large stitch holders of different lengths on a ring that opens up easily, a pencil, and erasure, my guage and needle sizes ruler, a clothes pin to hold small scissor, a measuring tape and a magnetic strip to hold a large eye needle, a shorter large eye needle, my doll needles, and two other needles that I use often. 
In the second drawer, I store my magnifying glass, a pair of old knitting needles to hold my bears head on while I sew it up, and other larger items that I might need on a project.
This sits on a table in front of me and everything I need is right there when I need it. It has been a great item to have and now, instead of it just sitting around, it is being used and quite often.
I also found some matching wall paper for my chair rail at a thrift store and made some containers to sit on my desk to hold small items and pencils in. Since my desk is in the living area, these containers look like my chair rails!
I use the plastic containers that bedclothes come in to store my yarns. They work great and I can see what is in them. Also use under the bed shoe cases to store yarns in and hide them under the sofa. 

I love to repurpose and re-use!!! I have lots of containers in my pantry that I have covered and put the names of items I have stored in them.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

This doesn't have to do with needlework, but gardening. When I lived in hot, dry Texas and had a veggie garden I used to save plastic gallon milk or water containers, punch a few very small holes around the bottom edge, and bury them up to the neck beside my squash, tomato, eggplant plants, fill with water through the top, put on the lids so critters wouldn't fall in. They would slowly seep water out deep down so the roots would stay deep, and were easy to fill from the top with a hose. Saved many a plant during hot dry spells and put the water deep down without wasting to evaporation, and kept leaves dry.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

for my straight knitting needles I use one of those cardboard wine gift bags or box containers that you can buy at michaels ect. I also use the plastic zipper pencil cases for circular knitting needles kept in a notebook.


Beehive said:


> That is a wonderful idea! And less expensive than buying a yarn bowl too. Thanks for the idea


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

To store my yarn: zippered bedding bags, luggage, old copper boiler my grandma used to boil her white things on laundry day, large lidded baskets. Notions I use a zippered cosmetic bag. I use spring clothes pins as chip clips. Save plastic bread bags to store small balls of yarn being presently used.

We are an industrious lot; anybody that can make clothing from 2 sticks and a ball of fiber can figure out just about anything, can't waste our precious $$ on containers while there is so much yarn to acquire for our stashes.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

i love this artist box idea i have one that a friend of mine made for me he just passed away last month i do not paint as much as i used to so will convert my box i also bought myself last year a fishing bag made by browning i bought it at bass pro shop it looks like a purse it is great to carry all my knitting supplies in except if i have a big project my gf daughter saw it the other day loved it so much she ordered herself one for a purse who would of thought


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Funny I also am using my clipboard from school to hold my pattern and a piece of yarn tied around it that I slide as I move along the pattern. I have my embroidery floss in an old cigar box of my dads at least 50 yrs. old. I have buttons in old canning jars, that could no longer be safely used. Pencil case for knitting needles. A large basket from a christmas gift to hold my current project next to my seat when watching tv. My daughter's bedroom is now my craft room since I retired and she is married with her own home. Microwave cart if now a storage unit in that room. Just can't forget the wonderful clothes pins that hold things when you need a 3rd hand. Mostly for crafting and holding glues items waiting to dry. I use those mostly for card making or quilling. etc.etc. Love some of the ideas I heard hear thanks.


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

I took down some curtains when we redid our windows, but I loved the curtain fabric. The valences were really wide, so I used them to make holders for all my knitting needles. I cut 2 pieces of equal width, and a piece of quilt batting the same size. I took out the bottom hem of one piece, but left it folded. After stitching both pieces of fabric together, with the quilt batting between, I stitched vertical seams just wide enough to hold 2 knitting needles in each "pocket" of the hem (the piece that I had removed the stitching, but left the hem folded up). I also added straps made from the same material so that once the needles are stored, I can roll it up and tie it. 
I made 2 needle cases, one for my regular needles and another for my DPN's. Not sure I've explained this very well. So i'll include pictures.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The Rule of Cats:
> If it's not fastened down, it's a cat toy.
> If it can be pried loose, it's a cat toy.


Jessica-Jean, I'd add "If it is anyone else's, it's a cat toy."

that is why I love to watch cats!


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I use a small candy tin to hold my yarn needles and needle threaders.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The Rule of Cats:
> If it's not fastened down, it's a cat toy.
> If it can be pried loose, it's a cat toy.


And if you can't bat it around sit on it!


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

nancyannin said:


> I took down some curtains when we redid our windows, but I loved the curtain fabric. The valences were really wide, so I used them to make holders for all my knitting needles. I cut 2 pieces of equal width, and a piece of quilt batting the same size. I took out the bottom hem of one piece, but left it folded. After stitching both pieces of fabric together, with the quilt batting between, I stitched vertical seams just wide enough to hold 2 knitting needles in each "pocket" of the hem (the piece that I had removed the stitching, but left the hem folded up). I also added straps made from the same material so that once the needles are stored, I can roll it up and tie it.
> I made 2 needle cases, one for my regular needles and another for my DPN's. Not sure I've explained this very well. So i'll include pictures.


 What a great idea, and you get to enjoy the curtains that you loved so much.


----------



## mamaw5 (Feb 12, 2012)

A fishing tackle box. The sides telescope out when open and most of the compartments are adjustable to fit all my little bits and pieces. There are slots just perfect for crochet hooks, straight needles, scissors, etc. the large open bottom holds circs. I also tie lift over bits of ribbon into loops for stitch markers. They are pretty and practical.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

It's inspiring to belong to a group with so much creativity. You have taught me so much.


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

You are such a creative group of recyclers. I love the ideas I get from this forum. Born in the depression I have lived this way "forever'. Any ideas for what to do with the foam boxes from Omaha Steaks? They seem as though they should have another purpose.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Marjorie Egan said:


> You are such a creative group of recyclers. I love the ideas I get from this forum. Born in the depression I have lived this way "forever'. Any ideas for what to do with the foam boxes from Omaha Steaks? They seem as though they should have another purpose.


 You could probably put them up on craigs list or something like that. I am sure they could be used as coolers for people who camp, returning with frozen foods from the super markets.

Good luck


----------



## pandyvee (Sep 3, 2012)

I am using thin metal washers for stitch markers in between pattern stitches. I needed a gazillion of them to keep from making errors and having to tink so many times. Had a whole bunch of washers in a container in the garage - lots of sizes for any needle size too.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a "roll up" travel makeup bag with little clear zipper compartments that is GREAT for stashing stitch markers, small scissors, etc. It rulls up to stuff into my knitting bag. I think I gave 50 cents for it at a yard sale.


----------



## gagirl197202 (Mar 12, 2012)

When my son outgrew his changing table I decided to use if for my knitting and sewing. The shelves are perfect for holding everything I need. I use baby wipe containers to hold odds and ends.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

When I was still working I took kitchen compost pails to work to collect coffee grounds. Now that I am retired I found that they are great for knitting projects. The lid snaps shut and 1 pound pull skein will even fit in them.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I use the Gerber baby food containers, the plastic ones with a snap on lid, to hold all kinds of small things that would otherwise get lost at the bottom of the container they are stored in. I babysit my grandson, and would take them when they were empty. Sometimes I had to rescue them from the garbage because my daughter thinks I am a hoarder.


----------



## gagirl197202 (Mar 12, 2012)

And I use his old diaper bag for a knitting bag. It's perfect for on the go knitting.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> Dorabell said:
> 
> 
> > The things in my knitting bag, not used for their original purpose, are two large safety pins. I use them to hold stitches, eg. perhaps a few stitches of a front button band or similar.
> ...


Wish I had kept some I do not know why, I keep everything else my mother was the opposite she never kept any thing which really annoyed my dad after she passed away he would be looking for something and could not find it


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

marj773, see if there is a Yahoo "Free cycle" group in your area. I belong to one in my area. People list things for free, other people are looking for things.

Military retiree's often travel to base commissaries once a month, to shop for groceries and use those foam coolers for meat if they have a distance to travel. Folks who have little vacation cabins also use them to transport food as do campers. Give it a try, the ads are free.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

I use the old round tins for my circular needles, a old oatmeal container for tall knitting needles, a turkey planter for crochet hooks, and old cloth handbags for my project bags, and also toothbrush holders for travel hook and knitting needle holders.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I use a tupperware cereal keeper as a yarn bowl to keep my critters away from my yarn.


----------



## Barbbg (Sep 30, 2011)

A zippered pillow case that protects the pillow and is inside the regular pillow case is very handy for carrying projects while traveling. It fits into crannies in the car and rests at my feet while I'm riding along and knitting. Machine wash/dry. Folds up when not used. I have 2 sizes for different projects.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

...Some brilliant ideas here...I use a vase for my single point needles...put the points in the bottom of the vase and the size can be seen sticking out the top...and the heavy duty carrier bags for storing my stash inside cupboards, drawers, boxes, and suit cases...


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

I use the small butterfly (childrens) hair clips to hold knitted items together while sewing up the seams.


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Courier. Will do!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbbg said:


> A zippered pillow case that protects the pillow and is inside the regular pillow case is very handy for carrying projects while traveling. It fits into crannies in the car and rests at my feet while I'm riding along and knitting. Machine wash/dry. Folds up when not used. I have 2 sizes for different projects.


I'll have to try that. Love that nothing can escape!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a cardboard box that was used to ship wine. I use it to hold skeins of yarn. I have a pin cushion I made out of some of the material from a worn out shirt (there's always some good material in worn out clothes.) Does that count?


----------



## sandrakjb (Feb 16, 2011)

I think this is brilliant ..referring to use of teapot for a yarn bowl.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Lynda if there is anything you would like explained please ask. I think I can find a picture of everything that has been mentioned here. You know a picture is worth a thousand words. Jinx\


Lynda from Watford said:


> The beauty of a shared language. I don't know what half the American items you are using are to begin with! lol


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

I use empty dog and cat food bags to make totes out of, I cut the tops off to the depth I want, hem the top, them make two handles from the cut off part and sew those on, I have made quite a few for friends, and then their friends, now I just tell people how to do it, they hold like 16 to 20 lbs of animal food, so make great grocery totes. I also keep the magnets from old shower curtain liners when I change them out, what a waste to throw those out, I make fridge magnets out of them as little package toppers on gifts, or to sell at craft fairs. I just make a flower or butterfly etc and glue it on the magnet.
I have an old magazine turn type display from a store they were replacing with a new one, I asked for it and they let me have it, now it is in my backporch bedroom and holds all my knit/crochet, quilt and needle point books,ok well not all of them, but my go to ones.
bookcases I ppainted black and turned sideways, so the shelves go up and down not side to side and use them for yarn and fabric storage, seems to hold more than used the typical way.


----------



## May59 (Jul 28, 2011)

I use a tool box to keep my pins, crochet hooks, scissors, marking rings, etc. Love it!


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

I use vintage egg baskets for yarn bowls. 
I also use crystal lite containers to "contain" my small jewelry zip locks which in turn contain stitch markers, measuring tape, crochet hooks, most notions. And I "contain" all these in an Amish Basket. 
And I made decorative tin wine carriers into yarn holders by punching a small hole in the lid, reinforcing the hole with a grommet. (compliments of Martha Stewart hint). The tins keep yarn clean and separated when doing stranded knitting.


----------



## 3 DaneDogs (Mar 17, 2012)

Marjorie Egan said:


> You are such a creative group of recyclers. I love the ideas I get from this forum. Born in the depression I have lived this way "forever'. Any ideas for what to do with the foam boxes from Omaha Steaks? They seem as though they should have another purpose.


We've got a bunch of those too. I use them to store yarn in, and we also use them for 'short' trips to the grocery store if it's hot outside. They are smaller than the regular coolers I have and will fit in the back of the car!


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a 12" plastic waste bin by the side of my chair. I keep my pattern, scissors, tape measure and wool in it. When I leave my knitting it also goes in there and everything is handy for when I come back to it.


----------



## 3 DaneDogs (Mar 17, 2012)

That 'crochet kit' with the three snap plastic layers--I think it was originally designed for scrapbookers--I use mine for my quilting projects. I always have several quilts going at once, and most aren't any larger than 12" blocks in the beginning. A 12" block fits perfectly into one of the containers. I put in blocks, the fabric, pattern and cut pieces of blocks all into one container. When snapped together, I have a container that holds 3 quilts in progress!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I made a scissors holder out of plastic canvas and in there, I put a small pair of scissors, in the sides of that piece I put darning needles, and it also holds my tape measure and yarn holders.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I use the tube from the paper towel to roll a scarf on that I am knitting. I secure it with a double point. It keeps it from getting tangled while I knit.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a small decorative box from Tuesday Morning that sits in my livingroom and inside are all kinds of notions. Toothbrush holders for my dpns, nail clippers in my bag for cutting yarn on the go, a deep bowl for my yarn, an old timey silverware box lined in velvet that I got a thrift store holds my bamboos and a cd case holds my circulars. A wine bottle container holds the afghan hooks. Pickle jars hold my little balls of leftover yarn. I could go on.....


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> I use a glass teapot as my yarn bowl.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

The big hard cases for sunglasses hold all my accessories: small scissors, tape measure, ring markers and small colored hair elastics in a tiny clear pouch, kilt pins and old diaper pins for stitch holders, small bits of yarn for stitch holders, a crotchet hook for picking up dropped stitches, tapestry needles and T-pins secured on a small magnet. The cases were $1, bright and cute, and I've made up 3 cases, one for each project bag.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I use a CD case for my circular cords.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

I use a zippered notebook with rings. Put it in the zippered pockets and keep my double point needles and accessories in the zip lock pockets. Labeled the pockets so I know exactly which dp sizes are in them. Keeps all my various knitting notions all together. (When I remember to put them back!LOL)

knittykitty


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I use use a metal cigar tube from DH to store my crochet hooks. 

The round cardboard wine boxes/tubes make great needle storage. Tall enough for 14" needles and the lid goes back on so no dust gets in it.


----------



## 3 DaneDogs (Mar 17, 2012)

ParkerEliz said:


> The round cardboard wine boxes/tubes make great needle storage. Tall enough for 14" needles and the lid goes back on so no dust gets in it.


I almost bought one of these yesterday at Jo Ann's. I've had my single point 14" needles in a drawer, but it's hard to see the size ends. It didn't look like the wine tube was long enough, though, so I put it back


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

I keep my needles in a big Nescafe tin, in fact I use two. I keep small items like paper clips, thumb tacks, etc in a small divided jewellery crafting box. 
I have a mechanics tool box on wheels that holds x stitch fabric, yarn , etc. All of the many compartments are in use.


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

I store all the small tools (scissors, tape measure, crochet hook, whatever) in a plastic pencil box meant for children going to school. They are always easy to find that way and handy when traveling (which is when I do a lot of my knitting).

Within the box, I have my tiny brass markers in a box that originally came filled with mini-mints (Altoids).

And I use round wooden toothpicks for cable needles.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

This is the fork and knife holder that I use to hold my knitting trinkets.
I reuse small hair pin containers
Tooth brush containers
baby food jar
shower curtain ring
clips from Wal Mart hangers
dental floss 
postage scale
Colored stickers to stick onto clear pencil cases noting the size of the needle in the case. The cases are clicked into a 3 ring binder.
Binder clips to hold sweater together while sewing up
Christmas Pop Corn tins.
My favorite is to use corrugated cardboard to stick the straight needles into the corrugated space leaving the ends sticking out to show the size. Cut cardboard to size and decorate it.


BEChristianson said:


> In response to all the wonderful ideas KPers came up with for a "drum stick" in another topic, it made me think.... What is in your Sewing/Knitting/Crafting box or room that you are using in a way that was not it's original purpose?
> 
> For example: I use chop sticks to turn corners or small straps. I also use them to stuff batting into small areas like doll bodies.
> 
> Next.....


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

I use kids colored hair bands to put around my bobbins, no more lose threads.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

I like all the different Ideas you Lady s have, some I already do, some I will do, so thank you all.


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a small "stitch holder"....it is a saftypin with a little 
yellow duck on the end....just the right size for certain things.

.....originally was a diaper pin used for my children....

.....just cannot part with it.

:lol:


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

I use those fridge magnets to pick up needles and straight pins when I spill them. Works great and no pricked fingers!


----------



## Kuddles60 (Aug 28, 2012)

I've got one small remnant ball of homespun that I let the cat play with under supervision. keeping them out of the project bag and away from the yarn is quite a mission! 



Jessica-Jean said:


> The Rule of Cats:
> If it's not fastened down, it's a cat toy.
> If it can be pried loose, it's a cat toy.


----------



## Kuddles60 (Aug 28, 2012)

yes, those are great! use them to store some hand-painted pillows that I bought from an artist friend and that only come out at Christmas... they fit perfectly, and keep safe and clean.


lilydragon said:


> 3 DaneDogs said:
> 
> 
> > I love the plastic zipped bags you get when you buy bedding. I use them for WIP, finished/half finished quilts, all sorts of things!
> ...


----------



## jtanner (Aug 13, 2011)

I put crochet hooks in the containers that Crystal light comes in. They are just the right size and then that fits
nicely in my knitting bag. This way I have them all in one
place!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Rx pill bottles are used for darning needles, tall flower vase holds my knitting needles while a smaller one holds my crochet hooks, a clear glass sugar jar with a lid holds assortment of buttons. Ah man the list goes on and on of the unconventional uses we all have.


----------



## 3 DaneDogs (Mar 17, 2012)

Kuddles60 said:


> yes, those are great! use them to store some hand-painted pillows that I bought from an artist friend and that only come out at Christmas... they fit perfectly, and keep safe and clean.
> 
> 
> lilydragon said:
> ...


I used one on my recent cruise/tour of Alaska. I put the yarn I was using, plus one skein, the pattern, and the project into it and zipped it. Then I used it as my 'yarn bowl' on the bus as we went touring. At the end of the day, I just added another skein or two from my suitcase. By the end of the trip, I had a whole baby bunting  It was 'squishable' for packing and kept the whole project clean while I was working on it.


----------



## MuffinsMom (Nov 12, 2011)

I love the glass teapot as a yarn bowl. Brilliant!


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I have made knitting needles out of dowels and have used those plastic thingies (not the ones with wires)that are on bread wrappers as stitch markers. Also use safety pins as stitch holders. Keep my needles in a pill bottle along with the plastic thingies and safety pins etc. Put the whole works,and whatever else I need,in a plastic bag to take along when traveling etc.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Cigar tubes make great holders for dpns and cable needles. I also have a tube that held a mascara wand that I use for the same purpose. I use a small lightweight metal mesh, zippered travel make-up pouch for my knitting stuff when I travel--I always keep one yarn needle, one cable needle and one dpn, several safety pins, a stitch holder, stitch markers, a tape measure, a round tip scissors, and a small bag clip in it. It fits easily into my purse or carry on, and has all the essentials. The bag clip is used to secure my pattern to the seat back in front of me when traveling by plane. And I can see into it. A plastic quart bag would also work, but I had the mesh one and it holds up better than plastic food bags. A plastic shoe box holds all my quart size food bags containing my needles. The sizes are marked on the top of the bag with a sharpie. Easy to see, store and find whichever size and type needle works for a project.


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

We just returned from a trip to Mexico. We purchased a couple bottles of duty free gin. The bottles were protected with the stretchy things they sell to hold a skein of yarn, so my DH gets enough gin to last him at least a year and I get the skein holders!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

jdsanford5 said:


> Wow - what a lot of great ideas! Love the cane idea - saved my mom's cane when she passed - now I have a way to use it! I also use M&M containers for weaving needles, 35mm film cases for stitch markers and little zippered cosmetic bags for crochet hooks and dpn's.


Yes, sure wish I would have saved more of those metal 35mm film canisters. Also wish I would have saved the plastic Eggs panty hose came in. Have some cute patterns for them.


----------



## Kuddles60 (Aug 28, 2012)

great Idea! some of them have handles, also, and that helps with portability.
My husband and sons used to build and race slot cars. when it died out for them, I nabbed the nice wooden carry case they used for the tools, parts, car bodies, etc. It has a handle and drawers, as well as a deep side compartment. I cleaned it out well and have used it for sewing supplies... thread, needles, buttons, scissors, etc. but now, am eyeing for knitting. the down side is that it is a little heavy. not portable at all.


3 DaneDogs said:


> Kuddles60 said:
> 
> 
> > yes, those are great! use them to store some hand-painted pillows that I bought from an artist friend and that only come out at Christmas... they fit perfectly, and keep safe and clean.
> ...


----------



## CathDG (May 2, 2012)

I removed alternate shelves from an old dvd rack and use plastic containers from chinese take-outs as drawers for holding buttons, buckles, fasteners, ribbons, zips etc for sewing. They are see-through and fit perfectly.


----------



## rodeogirl (Feb 16, 2012)

I think I have used most everything talked about here. Love knowing others do also. I use an eye glass container that the slim glasses come in for my metal crochet hooks that were my Grandmothers. The hooks are shorter than the type we get now.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm also the "tin stealer" at work...well I ask first "do you need that tin back?", in a pleading, pathetic sort of manner.
> 
> I LOVE tins! Little small mint/candy tins hold stitch markers and other small items, slightly larger tins for buttons, my sock darning kit is in a tin...I just love them!
> 
> ...


Love the naked lady story.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

I really like the idea of using small pieces of straws for knitting markers. Thanks.


----------



## katydidwa (Feb 14, 2012)

I use an old cigar holder for my crochet hook, blunt end needle, 6-inch ruler which goes in my knitting bag with my current project I take with me. 
I also use a key ring to hold bread wrappers to wind yarn on. They slip on and off at the place where you slide keys on but stay put when slid around.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

jinx said:


> This is the fork and knife holder that I use to hold my knitting trinkets.
> I reuse small hair pin containers
> Tooth brush containers
> baby food jar
> ...


You are very creative & organized.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

arle
necc said:


> I use those fridge magnets to pick up needles and straight pins when I spill them. Works great and no pricked fingers!


Great idea.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> I use a glass teapot as my yarn bowl.


I've been looking for one of those big enough to use for the same thing!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm also the "tin stealer" at work...well I ask first "do you need that tin back?", in a pleading, pathetic sort of manner.
> 
> I LOVE tins! Little small mint/candy tins hold stitch markers and other small items, slightly larger tins for buttons, my sock darning kit is in a tin...I just love them!
> 
> ...


Like your Mother's attitude. How funny.


----------



## Dorris (Jun 24, 2012)

dana768 said:


> I have a small "stitch holder"....it is a saftypin with a little
> yellow duck on the end....just the right size for certain things.
> 
> .....originally was a diaper pin used for my children....
> ...


I have a blue one from my son that is kept in my memory box...maybe it should move to my notions box.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

tielma said:


> This doesn't have to do with needlework, but gardening. When I lived in hot, dry Texas and had a veggie garden I used to save plastic gallon milk or water containers, punch a few very small holes around the bottom edge, and bury them up to the neck beside my squash, tomato, eggplant plants, fill with water through the top, put on the lids so critters wouldn't fall in. They would slowly seep water out deep down so the roots would stay deep, and were easy to fill from the top with a hose. Saved many a plant during hot dry spells and put the water deep down without wasting to evaporation, and kept leaves dry.


Very clever. Bet some people in drought areas this summer could have used that.


----------



## cashgora (Apr 16, 2011)

i used to use old milk crates stacked in their sides to hold my stash in the sliding-door closet of the guest bedroom. my DDthought it looked too messy so she bought me a hanging sweater holder to go on the clothes rod which was very nice but any yarn rolled in balls always rolled out & fell. drawers are available but pricey so i made my own "drawers" from the free medium mailing boxes available at the post office. exactly the right size & you just write on the outside with marker what yarn is in each drawer. a strip of fabric can be attached for a handle if desired.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

nancyannin said:


> I took down some curtains when we redid our windows, but I loved the curtain fabric. The valences were really wide, so I used them to make holders for all my knitting needles. I cut 2 pieces of equal width, and a piece of quilt batting the same size. I took out the bottom hem of one piece, but left it folded. After stitching both pieces of fabric together, with the quilt batting between, I stitched vertical seams just wide enough to hold 2 knitting needles in each "pocket" of the hem (the piece that I had removed the stitching, but left the hem folded up). I also added straps made from the same material so that once the needles are stored, I can roll it up and tie it.
> 
> Very nice.
> I made 2 needle cases, one for my regular needles and another for my DPN's. Not sure I've explained this very well. So i'll include pictures.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

courier770 said:


> My mother too passed away when I was fairly young. My father gave most everything to my older sister. Big sis passed away in 2009 and left everything to her new husband, of less than a year. He took off with everything from my family. Funny though, the things I remember and would want to have, really are worth nothing, like that old tin. I do have all of my mother's and grandmother's knitting needles though


Glad you at least got the knitting needles. Too bad that sentimental things for you went to someone to whom they won't have meaning.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Would love to see a picture of one of your finished afghans. One of the reasons I don't make granny square afghans is I don't like the idea of sewing up all those squares together. Your method sounds perfect.



jinkers said:


> The drugstore was going to throw out a cardboard display box with 24 sections, each 4" by 6", when they took down the standing aisle display of batteries so I asked for it. It's absolutely perfect for holding 24 different colored balls of yarn when I'm doing my old favorite patchwork pattern baby/child afghan for the group I'm in that does work for charities. No sewing up strips or joining blocks - all done at once. Basically, work across one row, changing colors after pre-set or random number of stitches; turn and work back, picking up the colors you've used the previous row. As you work along, to use up every little dinky bit of yarn in each ball, you'll be starting and stopping colors on different rows and get some interesting shapes and sizes. Also, if you want to do the top, bottom and side borders all at the same time (whoever invented this method is a genius!), place 2 skeins (same color) one on each edge of the afghan to work rows for top border first, then as you do the color rows, work side borders with these 2 skeins (with 4-ply I usualy do 10 rows for top and bottom borders and about 6 or 8 stitches for side borders.) It's simpler to do than explain. The ONLY difficult part is this: When ready to turn to start a new row, lay work down on top of box of yarns with row just completed face up, rotate box clockwise, pick up work so knitting will begin on back side of row just completed. VOILA! Again, harder to explain than to do. Hint: You will have one gigantic, humungous, tangled mess of yarn if you forget to turn the box correctly.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

I use specimen containers (sterile, unused) for stitch markers storage.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> > 3 DaneDogs said:
> ...


Rolling on the floor laughing.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

lindajjimenez said:


> I've taken chopsticks and shortened them to about 3 inches, sharpened both ends and sanded smooth and I use them for
> making I-cord. I also use plastic sandwich bags to keep my yarn that I have wound clean and safe from tangling, cosmetic bags for miscellaneous stuff and vases for needles.


Good idea for the chopsticks!!! I already do the others :~D.


----------



## mvonins (Jul 21, 2011)

I use old wooden tool boxes for all my needles, sissors, tape measures, etc. I have two boxes an old one my husband refinished years ago and another newer one he recently purchased at a yard sell. The nice thing about them is I can lock them and keep little children away from all those items which can hurt and/or puncture them.


----------



## grandmaof13 (Aug 30, 2011)

I use plastic curler pins (like we used to use with hair curlers) to hold seams together for sewing.
I have also used an old electric hand mixer with one of the beaters cut off at the "stem"(the piece that's inserted in the beater) for winding my bobbins for the weaving loom. If the bobbins didn't fit perfectly I put masking tape on that piece!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you for starting this topic! I am at the point in life that I try to recycle instead of purchasing. Like the idea of using straws for markers. Currently my knitting bag is the bag they gave me when I had my hip surgery (Nov. 2011). It is light weight and I can easily grab the handles as I walk out the door.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a vase on the coffee table to hold my knitting needles and a silver plated fruit bowl that I uses as a yarn bowl. And a fairly decorative black clothes hamper that I keep my yarn and current projects in so the cats can't get at them.


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

luckymom said:


> Cut small pieces of a straw and use for markers. And I don't have to worry about using them.


Me too!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Courier 770, I had a very large button tin that belonged to my grandmother originally, full of delightful, irreplaceable buttons from her and added to over my mother's lifetime. It seemed that each set of buttons or single button had its story, so it was also a memory trigger of their lifetimes and mine. Sadly, when we moved 22 years ago a great distance of 1/4 mile, the button box came up missing, never to be found again. There were four of us involved in the moving; spouse at the time, his daughter and her husband. Said spouse was developing dementia at the time and may have mislaid it or left it behind. By the time I realized it was missing, so was his memory. The tin was very ornate and showed a Victorian lady on the lid. I still enjoy picturing it in my mind :~).


----------



## Swarff (Aug 17, 2012)

I looked in my yarn box and thought, hmmm! what do I use...then I spotted my oversize, very strong magnet which is a must have to keep my needles from being lost. It sits beside me for knitting, crochet, crosstitch and sewing and is fantastic for finding dropped needles.... 

I keep my DPN's and circular needles in a clear plastic washing bag with a side pocket for the 'little' things. 

I am going to get my plastic pasta holder as mentioned above for my other needles...Just what I needed, thank you kp'rs


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have noticed one thing not mentioned. I love the Altoid mints. I have saved all the little tins. I use them for everything in my knitting bag etc. My husband used them in his fishing tackle box. Really neat tins.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm also the "tin stealer" at work...well I ask first "do you need that tin back?", in a pleading, pathetic sort of manner.
> 
> I LOVE tins! Little small mint/candy tins hold stitch markers and other small items, slightly larger tins for buttons, my sock darning kit is in a tin...I just love them!
> 
> ...


Courier, you're too funny!

One of the containers my grandma stored buttons in is a green patterned rectangular tin with a hinged lid. Nothing written on the outside but inside the lid are directions for the "Lady's Syringe"!


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I use a pencil holder, the kind kids use in there notebooks to keep pencils in, to hold the things I need for the project I am currently doing. Infact I have a few of them.


----------



## Darlene June (Oct 29, 2011)

I use a zippered vinyl bag I found in the automotive department at Walmart. I have one for circular knitting needles, one for 4/needle mitten knitting needles, and one for crochet hooks. They are 12" long and 6" wide and are in different colors. They are great.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

granjoy said:


> I keep an old film canister with my pins, when I find a bent pin, or one that has a 'drag' spot on it (really annoying...) it goes into the little lidded canister. Broken or blunt sewing machine needles go in as well. I have an absolute horror of loose sharp bits going into the rubbish bin, this way they are all safe and it will take years to fill this little canister, I've been using the same one for at least 12 years and it's only 1/2 full.


Thank you, granjoy, for a great idea. I am always saving my sewing machine needles into a container but confess I have not been as careful with bent straight pins. I will now never just pitch my pins into the waste basket, but will take care to contain them as well. Good idea and a safety precaution as well.


----------



## fitzee (Jul 19, 2011)

BEChristianson said:


> In response to all the wonderful ideas KPers came up with for a "drum stick" in another topic, it made me think.... What is in your Sewing/Knitting/Crafting box or room that you are using in a way that was not it's original purpose?
> 
> For example: I use chop sticks to turn corners or small straps. I also use them to stuff batting into small areas like doll bodies.
> 
> Next.....


I have several old, glass items (salt cellars, bud vases, etc.) that are turning 'purple'. Since I'm down-sizing, I'll only keep what I can use. For yarn ball holder, an old, very heavy, 'purple' water pitcher looks and works great.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

That's precisely what I use to store my paperclips (the apple sours version).


----------



## fitzee (Jul 19, 2011)

fitzee said:


> BEChristianson said:
> 
> 
> > In response to all the wonderful ideas KPers came up with for a "drum stick" in another topic, it made me think.... What is in your Sewing/Knitting/Crafting box or room that you are using in a way that was not it's original purpose?
> ...


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I use jewelry organizer for circulars.


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

Dorabell said:


> The things in my knitting bag, not used for their original purpose, are two large safety pins. I use them to hold stitches, eg. perhaps a few stitches of a front button band or similar.
> Now these pins, one with a white head and one with a pink head, were originally babies nappy pins used on terry nappies in the days before disposables. Both 'babies' now well into their 40s so the pins are old, probably have antique value.


Same here !


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

Foam ear plugs are great to use with double pointed needles.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Love the ideas, I do many of them already and will try some of the others. I love the cookie tins that I received from people at work to store needles, straight ones in the cylinders and dpn's in the large square ones, buttons & notions in the circular boxes. It keeps the kitties out of my stuff.


----------



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

I use many of the already mentioned items. But I also use a needle point protector on the tip of my small sharp embroidery scissors that lives with my other knitting notions. Keeps them from poking anything, including fingers!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I use old med bottles for yarn needles, crochet hooks, and ice cream buckets are to be used for roll-away yarn. Ideas are endless!!!


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I do the same with my safety pins, rubber bands, a couple paperclips and markers. I keep them in a round plastic cough drop container with the label removed. Small enough to put into pocket of my yarn holder or take with for small project.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey muth miller, my hubby is from Ilion!


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I am from Wilton, just a few miles from Saratoga Springs!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow, such great and innovative ideas!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

If you have a Dollar Tree store, check there, they have nice big (tall) in two sizes plastic jars.. I put yarn in one of those to knit out of...just take a drill and make a hole in the lid, works like a charm, some I have put a second larger hole to the side of the lid and just stick needles down in it and it is all together.


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

Brilliant and pretty.


----------



## bethnegrey (Aug 24, 2012)

I keep my circs in a shoebox as well. Also, after seeing the prices on yarn bowls, I went up the road to a secondhand/antique emporium and found two smallish (and tall enough) stoneware crocks. The glazes are gorgeous and, because they're missing their lids, were very affordable ($10 and $12). A wound or pull skein fits in either one just perfectly and pulls just as perfectly!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

nomadbubbe said:


> Who out there doesn't have an old cookie tin filled with mom's buttons?


  yes, totally!


----------



## Los Lunas (Sep 29, 2011)

I use an acrylic spaghetti canister to hold my 10" knitting needles; empty Rx bottles for stitch markers and tapestry needles, and without wooden skewers I would be helpless. I use these for anything and everything.


----------



## xoxo (May 12, 2011)

I poke the tip of my stork scissors in a wine cork before I put them in my knitting bag, keeps me from stabbing myself when blindly reaching in for something. My stitch markers are kept in a little green metal bottle with a screw on lid, got it from my great grandmother. It says "Carter's Little Liver Pills" on the outside of the bottle, whatever those are. I love the fact that the lid screws on.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm also the "tin stealer" at work...well I ask first "do you need that tin back?", in a pleading, pathetic sort of manner.
> 
> I LOVE tins! Little small mint/candy tins hold stitch markers and other small items, slightly larger tins for buttons, my sock darning kit is in a tin...I just love them!
> 
> ...


What was originally in the tin with the naked lady on the top?

I bet it would be worth a bunch of money today!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

xoxo said:


> I poke the tip of my stork scissors in a wine cork before I put them in my knitting bag, keeps me from stabbing myself when blindly reaching in for something. My stitch markers are kept in a little green metal bottle with a screw on lid, got it from my great grandmother. It says "Carter's Little Liver Pills" on the outside of the bottle, whatever those are. I love the fact that the lid screws on.


My grandmother used "Carter's Little Liver Pills"....I don't nkow why she used them but she used a lot of them. I wonder what was in them.....


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

Being an organization freak, I have used so many of these ideas, but I found a few new ones to hang my hat on. There is one other thing I have done that I have not seen mentioned. I had a few yards of fabric left over from a quilt back ( the part that is trimmed after quilting). I cut it all up in sizes that would make useful bags and sewed them up with a casing that I then pulled a drawstring through. I made a bunch of these and then I saw an advertisement from one of the yarn makers for bags made from recycled vintage linens. They were barely big enough for a sock project, and they wanted $12.95 each! I made all sizes and I use them to store my yarn and keep the dust off. Plastic bins take up too much room in my little house. They all fit on a couple of large shelves in my craft room closet.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> xoxo said:
> 
> 
> > I poke the tip of my stork scissors in a wine cork before I put them in my knitting bag, keeps me from stabbing myself when blindly reaching in for something. My stitch markers are kept in a little green metal bottle with a screw on lid, got it from my great grandmother. It says "Carter's Little Liver Pills" on the outside of the bottle, whatever those are. I love the fact that the lid screws on.
> ...


http://adage.com/article/adage-encyclopedia/carter-s-liver-pills/98379/ "The basic formulation, unchanged since its inception (late 1800s), consisted of 16 mg of aloe and 4 mg of podophyllum resin."


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> jinkers said:
> 
> 
> > The drugstore was going to throw out a cardboard display box with 24 sections, each 4" by 6", when they took down the standing aisle display of batteries so I asked for it. It's absolutely perfect for holding 24 different colored balls of yarn when I'm doing my old favorite patchwork pattern baby/child afghan for the group I'm in that does work for charities. No sewing up strips or joining blocks - all done at once. Basically, work across one row, changing colors after pre-set or random number of stitches; turn and work back, picking up the colors you've used the previous row. As you work along, to use up every little dinky bit of yarn in each ball, you'll be starting and stopping colors on different rows and get some interesting shapes and sizes. Also, if you want to do the top, bottom and side borders all at the same time (whoever invented this method is a genius!), place 2 skeins (same color) one on each edge of the afghan to work rows for top border first, then as you do the color rows, work side borders with these 2 skeins (with 4-ply I usualy do 10 rows for top and bottom borders and about 6 or 8 stitches for side borders.) It's simpler to do than explain. The ONLY difficult part is this: When ready to turn to start a new row, lay work down on top of box of yarns with row just completed face up, rotate box clockwise, pick up work so knitting will begin on back side of row just completed. VOILA! Again, harder to explain than to do. Hint: You will have one gigantic, humungous, tangled mess of yarn if you forget to turn the box correctly.
> ...


Yes, please! Your description was intriguing, but as you say, I bet easier to understand when you see it in action.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

well i didn't see this one, found a fabric covered fancy box at sec hand store, i think it was a stainoary box has a lid on top and 3 drawers about the size of an envlope, holds all sort of stuff,i have used chip cans, eye glasscase, altoid tins, cookie tins, have one mother paid dime for square and gave me for an emboridy box,and fly fishing boxes, have one very large 1 that holds a whole set of dmc thread,2 smaller 1s in my knitting thing 4 stich needles, markers ect and dd gave me a very pretty metal card case, looks like and old time ciggert case,don't have credit cards so made a handy little notions box,have magnet that holds neddles small sizors stmarkers, post its, short pencilin it,oh and i use sponge ear plugs for point protectors,get sevarl at $tree and they come with a plastic case,that can hold needles, and many years ago mother swiped my wooden tavel case for her button box, now i have it back. Mothers moto 4 life was,reuse, reuse, reuse,or do with out, i even have a stainless steel water bottle that has pennys in it i think it would make a nice wepon if needed, my paper weight is old glass doorknobs,and spring clothes pins for every thing that needs a clip, and alot of stuff you've already said. hugs to all na-ma, ps have one of those liver pill tins


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

I had a large baking pan (jelly roll size) that was starting to rust and the finish had deteriorated. I was going to just toss it, but instead I covered it with peel-and-stick shelf paper. I am using it in the bottom of my bathroom cabinet to hold toilet paper. It fits perfectly underneath a wire shelf and I just slide it out to retrieve TP instead of having to reach all the way in the back of the cabinet.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I use those long cylindrical tins that usually hold butter cookies in gift baskets to store my needles.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I use different size hair clips, the ones with teeth to hold seams if I have to sew,small fancy jewely rings for stitch markers, I have them in mother of pearl and tiger eye, etc. For really fine stitch markers you can use brass or silver jewelry rings. These are things I can find at rummage sales and such. And I have an assortment of totes for toting it all. I use hard pencil cases to store small items and some even have a tab on the side with holes to snap into a loose leaf binder. I have lots of those and the plastic page holders, found them for next to nothing at places like goodwill an habitat restor.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

When I cast on for a project and it leaves a long tail I wrap the extra yarn around one of those plastic bread wrapper closers and it keeps the end out of my way. When I'm finished with the project I wrap some extra yarn from the project on it and send it along with the gift so they have some for mending or to put a button back on.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

What is a floss threader?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

If, like me, you have leftover scraps of crochet thread and you find your lovely ring markers (in knitting) have an unfortunate tendency to jump off your needles and vanish into thin air, I have the remedy. 
Crochet thread from 3" to as long as you wish and a larks head knot. Once the thread is attached to the ring marker and left to be woven into your knitting (with a little help when knitting in the round), that marker can jump all it wants, but it won't vanish anymore. The thread acts as a tether to keep it in place, even when it falls off the needle as you jump to answer the doorbell or telephone.
Yes, you _can_ use yarn scraps, but they may shed unwanted fibres into your knitting; mercerized crochet thread does not shed and slips out easily enough when you wish to remove it.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Another something different in my knitting bag-I found these little bags at a garage sale last week. I think they are lunch totes-they are insulated. Cost me 10cents apiece and I bought 2. Perfect for throwing in my work tote and keeping everything tidy. I can see a pattern, scissors, etc. in the little pockets!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> What is a floss threader?


These are floss threaders. Unbelievably useful for many things _other_ than threading dental floss into otherwise unreachable areas. 
Threading beads onto yarn before knitting.
Threading beads onto a single stitch.
Threading needles (yarn or sewing) when fingers and eyes just can_not_!
Other uses I can't remember.


----------



## theriv17 (Jun 15, 2011)

rtk1219 said:


> I am currently knitting a pompa doodle scarf for charity with wooden chop sticks that we sanded smooth and colored with fabric markers, then let them dry and put a coating of olive oil, they come out to a size 8, don't know how long they will last but they sure are nice,,love them, we sharpened them with a pencil sharpener. we put silver beads on the ends, actually put some super glue on the end so they would stay on..


Absolutely perfect idea and one I'm going to copy. It's a nice detour from knitting and a different way to use my hands and use up the chopsticks they send with each take-out order. Thanks.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Ann DeGray said:
> 
> 
> > xoxo said:
> ...


Thank you.
I remember that when Grandma came to visit she would always be successful in waking my brother ( it ordinarily took 3 men and a strong boy to wake him)... she would knock on his door and say, "Billy, it's time to get up! Do you want to use the bathroom before I do?" Billy would be up like he'd been shot out if a cannon.
I always wondered if Grandma's Carter's Little Liver Pills had something to do with that. Now I'm pretty sure they did.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Just thought I'd add my two cents here since this is such a wonderful topic!! I saw one of those little tote baskets in the TARGET store a few weeks back for $2.00 which has a handle in the middle. I had an old one in the house which was quickly running out of room. I keep just my "immediate" supplies that I need on the coffee table, and of course a set in a clear makeup bag which travels in one of my kitting bags as I take knitting with me everywhere. My daughter used one of these in college for her shower supplies, and years ago we used them for cleaning supplies.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

I shop Goodwill for glass vases (69 cents each)and keep them on hand. When asked over to dinner or when visiting someone who is ill, I arrange flowers in the vase before going to visit, saving the hostess the problem of taking care of flowers while keeping an eye on the dinner. I always tell her not to return the vase; just keep it and use it again. I use some of them to store knitting needles standing up.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

I shop Goodwill for glass vases (69 cents each)and keep them on hand. When asked over to dinner or when visiting someone who is ill, I arrange flowers in the vase before going to visit, saving the hostess the problem of taking care of flowers while keeping an eye on the dinner. I always tell her not to return the vase; just keep it and use it again. I use some of them to store knitting needles standing up.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I use a plastic pencil/crayon box that the kids use for school to hold anything needed for the project I am working on at the time. Also a sweater holder that has 4/5 shelves and hangs on the clothes bar in the closet for my yarn. ( well some of it anyway)


----------



## Boomers Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

I repurpose small cosmetic bags, the ones you get free w/ samples, for stitch markers, scissors and needles. 

I especially like the clear ones.


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

Made a holder for my circular needles out of used pvc pipe.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I use the square plastic bread closures as bobbins.


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a small 3 drawer unit. I keep my circular needles in cd cases in 1 drawer. In the second drawer - scale, line counter, yarn winder and other miscellaneous items. In the top drawer, my wip and next project and my laptop sits on top. I keep it beside my chair and to make it even better, its on wheels so I can move it around when I need or want to.

I have a piece of spongy styrofoam which I keep my darning needles, snips and other small sharp items. I also have one for just for my straight pins. The spongy styrofoam is great as it doesn't fall apart like normal stryoform, pin holes seem to close up after the pins are removed, and lasts for years.

I have been re-purposing most of my life as my grandmother taught me. I tried to implement re-use & re-purpose at work for 7 years but it didn't take too well with some people while others liked the idea.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The Rule of Cats:
> If it's not fastened down, it's a cat toy.
> If it can be pried loose, it's a cat toy.


That is so true Jessica-Jean. I learned never to leave anything of my knitting kit out where they can get to it. I have a couple of youngsters who find yarn quite attractive especially when it is moving


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

I have several in the basement. Too cheap to throw away but didn't know what to use them for. Now I knowLOL


lilydragon said:


> 3 DaneDogs said:
> 
> 
> > I love the plastic zipped bags you get when you buy bedding. I use them for WIP, finished/half finished quilts, all sorts of things!
> ...


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I am using a pencil case that was on sale very cheap at Staples for my crochet hooks. I took a plastic audio cassette case, the sort that is like a little lidded flat box, and keep my small scissors and small zip rule in it in my grab and go knitting gadget bag. Also use a mesh water bottle holder to hold my yarn to keep it from falling apart as I use more of it from the middle.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

DorothyW said:


> I have a small 3 drawer unit. I keep my circular needles in cd cases in 1 drawer. In the second drawer - scale, line counter, yarn winder and other miscellaneous items. In the top drawer, my wip and next project and my laptop sits on top. I keep it beside my chair and to make it even better, its on wheels so I can move it around when I need or want to.
> 
> I have a piece of spongy styrofoam which I keep my darning needles, snips and other small sharp items. I also have one for just for my straight pins. The spongy styrofoam is great as it doesn't fall apart like normal stryoform, pin holes seem to close up after the pins are removed, and lasts for years.
> 
> I have been re-purposing most of my life as my grandmother taught me. I tried to implement re-use & re-purpose at work for 7 years but it didn't take too well with some people while others liked the idea.


Sounds quite organized. I have three of those 3 drawer thingies each drawer about a foot square which I keep only my buttons in according to colours, dark ones, beige/white ones, yellow and green ones, red and purple ones, blue ones. metal ones and a drawer of pink ones etc. etc. LOL. Funny thing is even having so many buttons, the last sweater I made, I still had to buy buttons for the colour I needed. I think I am now going to knit with a yarn colour according to the colour of buttons I have LOL
I


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Me too!



Yarn Happy said:


> I use small Rx bottle to store needles and stitch markers.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I use a piece of PVC pipe as a spindle to wind balls of yarn.


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

I have 2 tackle boxes. 1 holds knitting STUFF. The other holds my jewelry making DO-DADS. These are technical terms ladies Happy knitting and thanks for all the good ideas.


mollietink said:


> Wow! Where to start?Yes we as crafters are very resourceful.1 I have an old walking cane(from the days that you could win them at the fair)I use this to hold My spools of Ribbons.I then also have the cosmetic bag for notions,a plastic tackle box with compartments that you can rearrange this holds my parts for teddy bears,i.e..Eyes, noses and the pieces that holds them on I can thus make a compartment for different sizes.various tote bags hold different works in progress...


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Kuddles60 said:


> I've got one small remnant ball of homespun that I let the cat play with under supervision. keeping them out of the project bag and away from the yarn is quite a mission!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 11 cats and 3 ferrets and the ferrets are the ones I have to watch. They pinch everything and hide them with their stash. Nothing is out of bounds for them. If they want it, watch out. I have chased them many a time trying to catch them before the item is gone but the more you yell and run, the faster they go.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

virginia42 said:


> tielma said:
> 
> 
> > This doesn't have to do with needlework, but gardening. When I lived in hot, dry Texas and had a veggie garden I used to save plastic gallon milk or water containers, punch a few very small holes around the bottom edge, and bury them up to the neck beside my squash, tomato, eggplant plants, fill with water through the top, put on the lids so critters wouldn't fall in. They would slowly seep water out deep down so the roots would stay deep, and were easy to fill from the top with a hose. Saved many a plant during hot dry spells and put the water deep down without wasting to evaporation, and kept leaves dry.
> ...


Been doing this in Australia for years.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

When I was young, Carters little liver pills were so popular and so well known that they must have been very plentiful. If someone had an abundance of something, people would say, 
" she has as many (whatever, we'll say shoes) ---"She has as many shoes as Carter has pills!" Everybody knew that she must have had a LOT of shoes! 

a


Jessica-Jean said:


> Ann DeGray said:
> 
> 
> > xoxo said:
> ...


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I use a wooden canister type thing which a bottle of expensive wine came in. Perfect for needles and crochet hooks. I also use a plastic box with a hinged lid that housed light bulbs as a sock project box. It is perfect!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> cydneyjo said:
> 
> 
> > What is a floss threader?
> ...




Thanks. I don't think I ever heard of them before.


----------



## Apprentice (Sep 3, 2012)

This is a totally whimsical, marvelous and amusing idea. You even measured it after making it to get the gauge or size--I love it!!!!


----------



## Apprentice (Sep 3, 2012)

Hope you got my message--this is a wonderful fun idea--I am going to try it--it put such a smile on my face!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I use a beer stein from Germany to hold my colored markers. Plus a small bread box to hold the current project's embroidery thread. I use a small clothes basked to hold my current knitting or crocheting project. And that is just off the top of my head!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

It seems some of those old tins had some interesting things printed on the lids! Sad that so many are long gone..the new ones aren't nearly as interesting. Somehow "Peppermint Bark" just isn't as entertaining *sigh*


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

ok try these.
Some of these are really worth trying!!!

Description: http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/web04/2012/7/23/14/enhanced-buzz-20188-1343069250-8.jpg
2.
Description: http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/terminal05/2012/7/23/14/enhanced-buzz-11895-1343069695-5.jpg
3.
Description: http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/web04/2012/7/23/15/enhanced-buzz-21641-1343070000-0.jpg
4.
Description: http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/terminal05/2012/7/24/13/enhanced-buzz-3606-1343149645-0.jpg
5.
Description: http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/terminal05/2012/7/23/15/enhanced-buzz-13096-1343070210-4.jpg
6.
Description: http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/web05/2012/7/24/13/enhanced-buzz-15418-1343150336-6.jpg
 7.
Description: http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/web05/2012/7/24/13/enhanced-buzz-14824-1343150540-16.jpg
8.
Description: http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/web04/2012/7/23/15/enhanced-buzz-23203-1343071123-3.jpg
9.
Description: http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/web05/2012/7/23/15/enhanced-buzz-23676-1343071619-2.jpg
10.
Description: http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/web05/2012/7/23/15/enhanced-buzz-23681-1343071777-0.jpg
11.
Description: http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/web04/2012/7/24/13/enhanced-buzz-18984-1343150779-9.jpg
12.
Description: http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/web05/2012/7/23/15/enhanced-buzz-26082-1343072422-0.jpg
13.
Description: http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/terminal05/2012/7/24/13/enhanced-buzz-3964-1343150975-11.jpg
14.
Description: http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/web03/2012/7/24/13/enhanced-buzz-13441-1343151275-3.jpg
15.
Description: http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/web04/2012/7/23/16/enhanced-buzz-26023-1343073624-4.jpg
16.
Description: http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/web03/2012/7/24/13/enhanced-buzz-13445-1343151471-2.jpg
17.
Description: http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/web03/2012/7/23/16/enhanced-buzz-1074-1343075328-14.jpg
18.
Description: http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/web03/2012/7/24/13/enhanced-buzz-12714-1343151380-1.jpg


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Most of these are Amazing!!! Thank you so much.



mama879 said:


> ok try these.
> Some of these are really worth trying!!!
> 
> Description: http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/web04/2012/7/23/14/enhanced-buzz-20188-1343069250-8.jpg
> ...


----------



## knitwhitcomfort (Aug 5, 2012)

I use my lap top bag (which I no longer carry )to put a small stash of yarn in to do loom work when I am sitting at work waiting on my next trip. I also use a glasses case to hold my knit pick, a crochet needle, tapestry needle, needle threader, and a small pair of scissors. ( I drive for a transport company and sometimes we have 30 min or more between trips)


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

i use clothes pins to hold books open so i can read and knit at the same time!


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

To mama 879 - thanks for posting these - they look great.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you Mama879. There are some really great tips. Thanks for all the links.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Those are awesome!! Thanks for sharing 



mama879 said:


> ok try these.
> Some of these are really worth trying!!!


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

How many of us remember playing with our Mom's or Granmother's button tin? My mom kept a metal tin box full of buttons. I used to love to go though and look at all the different shapes and colors.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I am using one of my knitting bags to hold my circular needles and I use a small make-up bag to store stuff like scissors, tape measure, sewing up needles etc. I also use small rubber rings as markers.


----------



## SheilaJKing (Aug 21, 2012)

I use a dental floss threader for pre stringing beads on lace or fine weight yarn. They are much more flexible than a beading needle. I also use small safety pins to mark my sleeve decreases. If a pattern calls for 15 decreases, I count out 15 pins and link them together. Each time I decrease I place a pin at that stitch. When all the pins are used, the decreases are done. It works much better than trying to remember if I marked it down on paper. When I knit the second sleeve, I just transfer the pins over at each decrease. Then the sleeves are exactly the same.


----------



## PeaBea (Nov 14, 2011)

What a wonderful idea , i have often wondered what other use i could make of these bags.


----------



## PeaBea (Nov 14, 2011)

I too use my old nappy pins as stitch holders, also a small box with separate compartments sold for fishing tackle .


----------



## sandtwit (Feb 28, 2012)

a hanging shoe bag that I use for shorting out my stitch patterns or misc. stuff..a hanging plate rack for circular needles..Over the door hangers to hold the bags that store SOME of my stash...I don't have a lot of floor space so I think ..Walls


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Brilliant ideas, thanks for posting


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

A mentos box for holders,yarn needles,stitch markers,and stitch counters, etc....I also use plastic (from fancy stores with their name on it) shopping bags (small) with handles on it to take along with small projects. They hang well from the arm of my power wheel chair. Also very handy to get to. I also use and old Rx bottle with a small hole in the lid to put broken sewing machine needles in. When it is full I can throw it away without an fear that one of those needles will go astray.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Here's one..I have taken cans, corn, pea even coffee cans. I soak the paper off the can and clean the glue off with emery board, wash the can inside and out, then I paint the can with acrylic paints, you can buy any color you want in Walmart (OR similar store, think dollar stores have them too) I then cut out sayings or pics from old cards or wrapping paper the list is never ending, I glue those on the can and spray it with a sealer, then I use them in various ways, hair accessories in bathroom, holds my little box of stitch markers, yarn needles, scissors, etc by my chair, and one in the kitchen for kitchen shears, measuring spoons etc. The big coffee cans I use for yarn bowl with hot ice pick I make the holes for the yarn to come thru.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

I use a Mrs Dash plastic spice bottle to store broken sewing needles and pins. It has lid with holes in it and lid to close bottle. Thanks for all the great ideas.

Mary


----------



## btoebbe (Sep 3, 2012)

I use an empty wooden cigar box to store all if my small packages of items ( needles, tape measure, stitch markers, crochet hook, scissors,etc) It is very nicely finished and has a clasp, so I don't have to worry about the grandkids getting hurt if they get hold of any of my things.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

SheilaJKing said:


> I use a dental floss threader for pre stringing beads on lace or fine weight yarn. They are much more flexible than a beading needle. I also use small safety pins to mark my sleeve decreases. If a pattern calls for 15 decreases, I count out 15 pins and link them together. Each time I decrease I place a pin at that stitch. When all the pins are used, the decreases are done. It works much better than trying to remember if I marked it down on paper. When I knit the second sleeve, I just transfer the pins over at each decrease. Then the sleeves are exactly the same.


What a clever idea. Wouldn't lose the pins as quickly as losing a piece of paper. :thumbup:


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I also have the diaper pins to hold stitches. They are from my son's diapers. He is now 56 years old.

josiehof


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

At the pharmacies here, you can hand in not only expired medications but also 'sharps'. I'm pretty sure they would be glad to accept those collections of bent/broken needles and pins. For that matter, all of us probably know someone who already has/uses an official 'sharps' container into which those infrequent pins and needles could be slipped. Sharps containers end up melted down; whatever goes into landfill ends up crushed and the pins and needles are loose in the mix.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

3 DaneDogs said:


> One of our grocery stores sells/gives away fabric wine containers suitable for holding six bottles of wine. Each has a separation so the bottles stay upright and don't clank together. These six uprights are also great for putting six different colors of yarn in. Yarn sits upright ready for crocheting or knitting. It's especially great when doing fair-isle type knitting with different colors.


Yes I have one of these, it holds all my yarn for taking on the plane. I add a small cardboard tube which holds my knitting needles, crochet hooks and pencil.

When not on plane it sits next to my chair and I knit/crochet from it. One compartment also holds my patterns and I've put a keyring holder around the handle and attached my USB and my keyring tape measure.

I also added velcro to each side on the top to close the bag, it also holds my laptop when I'm off on planes, down the middle.

Leanna x


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

I never throw an Altoid box away. Great for storing pins and markers in my knit kit. Also good for paper clips etc in my desk.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

What does ROFL Stand for (I bet I will think of coarse how stupid of me )[/quote]

Rolling on Floor Laughing.......... ROFL


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The Rule of Cats:
> If it's not fastened down, it's a cat toy.
> If it can be pried loose, it's a cat toy.


My cat found out that if the yarn is ignored the petting lasts longer. He has me figured out. Moon Loomer


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Moon Loomer said:


> My cat found out that if the yarn is ignored the petting lasts longer. He has me figured out. Moon Loomer


Mine have learned that swatting at the yarn curtails laptime. My previous cats would accept being under a very large afghan in-progress; these two won't - or at least, not yet. They also won't share my lap with each other or ever sleep together. Kinda like my kids who've chosen to live a continent apart and won't even talk to each other.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

granjoy said:


> I keep an old film canister with my pins, when I find a bent pin, or one that has a 'drag' spot on it (really annoying...) it goes into the little lidded canister. Broken or blunt sewing machine needles go in as well. I have an absolute horror of loose sharp bits going into the rubbish bin, this way they are all safe and it will take years to fill this little canister, I've been using the same one for at least 12 years and it's only 1/2 full.


I have the same fear and use a plastic soda bottle for my broken needles, dull or rusted utility blades, rusted fish hooks, and other sharpies Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

My main scissors are Craftsman from their garden shop. Cut single threads and the bundle of wrapped yarn for a fringe both clean cuts and cuts cleanly to the tip. At $1.47 the Craftsman embarrasses my more expensive sheers into hiding. Use a music stand to hold patterns and notes. The 4 and 6 slot wine bottle bags make yarn bags with a slot for a long loom or AKB up to 18", (my 36 incher goes by separate transport), the handles go through the center of a round loom for that project set. Good Will provided two carry on, now project bags and a Calvin Klein, project bag. A square kitty litter bucket hauls 4 one pounder for a Green and Gold knitting project, four hats and two scarves plus pom poms, then reload for a blue and orange college project. Use elastic sew into bands to fit needs, replace rubber bands that deteriorate all to easy. 
Moon Loomer


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

I use a Crystal Light canister my crochet needles and glass jars for my darning needles. The jar has a lid. I also use thr 50 yr old diaper pins for stitch markers.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I use bobby pins as stitch holders and markers. I use rubber bands to hold sets of double points together.


----------



## Kymbo (Aug 3, 2012)

Great idea


----------



## Oma42 (May 10, 2012)

I use a ceramic tea pot as a yarn bowl. And someone mentioned the fabric bags with four or six compartments for wine that some grocery stores give away. I use those after we drink the wine  to hold yarn.


----------



## SheilaJKing (Aug 21, 2012)

I like the idea of the wine bottle bag, too, especially after the wine is finished. Mmmm....how can we re-purpose empty wine bottles into yarn holders?"......


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

knovice knitter said:


> Altoid tins, curiously strong and curiously useful. Also, maybe got the idea here, not sure, but cut a plastic liter size soda bottle in half. I tossed the lid and forced the lower half into the upper half. Now I have a nice yarn bowl. I was thinking of decorating it some how. I thought about winding scrap yarn around outside and gluing on, but need to leave a gap on both pieces so they can overlap when bottle is reassembled. Right now I am using a green one. Perhaps if I cut a clear bottle instead, the yarn inside would be the decoration. I use pringle cans for needles and prescription bottles for pins and zippered bedding bags for stash.


To everyone who uses pill bottles, including me, it might be a good idea to build up a small stash of them for future use. I take a lot of meds and more & more of them are being put in those pop-out cards instead of loose in pill bottles. Drives me mad having to pop all those pills out because I fill a week at a time in my dispenser and it's a pain in the petunia.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I received a "stash" of sewing thread/very thin weaving yarn from the friend of a friend whose neighbor had passed. Her family did not share her crafting and was ready to throw out her supplies after selling her looms on Ebay. 
I wound several threads together and made a "yarn" that turned out to be a nice "tweed". 
I re-learned crochet, making antimacassars and chair sets for the livingroom chairs and sofa. 
I also made a holder for the extra roll of TP, a valance, washcloths, and a bath rug for the bath using re-wound thread for yarn. 
The pattern was very simple, a crocheted "buttlerfly" pattern for the LR articles and sc for the bath articles.
Now, I am making a lightweight "blankie" for my bed which will be another tweed with black intarsia in one corner and a black border.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Beware! Rubber bands deteriorate after a time, leaving a residue on the ndls that damages the finish as well as being unsightly! :thumbdown:


Cindy M said:


> I use bobby pins as stitch holders and markers. I use rubber bands to hold sets of double points together.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Norma's Child said:


> To everyone who uses pill bottles, including me, it might be a good idea to build up a small stash of them for future use. I take a lot of meds and more & more of them are being put in those pop-out cards instead of loose in pill bottles. Drives me mad having to pop all those pills out because I fill a week at a time in my dispenser and it's a pain in the petunia.


Ask your pharmacist to pop them into a vial _for_ you. That's what ours does for us. In fact, my husband get all his meds set up for him in daily dose packets. All for no extra charge too! It's part of the service.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Beware! Rubber bands deteriorate after a time, leaving a residue on the ndls that damages the finish as well as being unsightly! :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> Cindy M said:
> ...


As do hair elastics, even the non-rubber ones. I re-use old ball-bands (without ptinting on the inside); I cut a strip and wrap it around the needles and fasten with scotch-tape. I write the size on it. Much easier to handle the needles this way, but I do have _way_ too many.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

courier770 said:


> My late mother had a large round tin..with a nude woman on the lid, that she kept buttons in. I'd give anything to find out what happened to that tin. I was a little girl and asked Mom about the naked lady on the tin..she said "that's what happens when you don't sew buttons back on!".


Love that story! I have my late mother's button box...an old wooden cigar box that is full of old buttons. It has a lovely and very distinctive smell to it; just opening the lid will bring me straight back to the family room of my childhood home. Probably zero monetary value to that box, but full of priceless memories. Fortunately, my brother is in charge of clearing out the house and he is sorting thing as "throw-away", "give-away", "sell", and "treasures" and he recognizes the true "treasures" in the house....like the button box.


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

Since I have tons of steel crochet hooks, I use an eyeglasses..the hard kind. I used to keep them in a soft case but my carry along gets far to top heavy and loves to spill it's everything. But the steel hooks are a buger to pick up. jacqui


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

Do you thread the yarn through the spout? if so I have to try this. I have alot of teapots in my attic. And I get tired of chasing balls or untangleing. Very cool, thank you, jacqui


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

I use plastic boxes intended for matchbox cars for spools of thread and the matching bobbin. Lots of wipe containers for "little bits" storage.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

I use a small canvas pull suitcase; inside I use two flat plastic tackel boxes which hold all my stright, double point and circlular needles and notions, plus crochet hooks. Also a cloth shopping bag for projects and plastic ziplocks for project notions. Outside pocket holds patterns and magnetic board. Pull the handle and I'M ready to roll.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I have antique teapots, yahoo! A new use.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Here at my job we get in long banners in cardboard tubes. I take these tubes home, cut them in half sometimes and us them to store a host of wonderful things. I have even glued some together to make mail slots for the household members. 
Then there is the ever popular silverware sorters. I use them for sorting needles, hooks and notions. I glue a magnet on the bottom to hold my straight pins in place. Plus I use the small hair clips to hold the seams together and have a host of them in this type of container. 
The list is endless of the things that I have for re-design. I even use socks that are missing their mates to hand on the back of the door and put sunglasses, eyeglasses and other light weight things that tend to get lost on the top of a dresser. Old non fitting jeans with the bottoms of the legs sewed shut and a handle attached to the waist band becomes a whip holder. Keep the leg parts you cut off for felting in the washer or you could make them into places to store wrapping paper.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

SheilaJKing said:


> I like the idea of the wine bottle bag, too, especially after the wine is finished. Mmmm....how can we re-purpose empty wine bottles into yarn holders?"......


 Get a bottle cutter kit (Michaels etc) oops entered into another craft. For marking things a white out pen (Office Depot Brand) with a ball in a metal tip lets you write white. Handy when black and the other markers do not contrast well on a darker back round. Moon Loomer


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Moon Loomer said:


> SheilaJKing said:
> 
> 
> > I like the idea of the wine bottle bag, too, especially after the wine is finished. Mmmm....how can we re-purpose empty wine bottles into yarn holders?"......
> ...


  Now you've gone and done it! I _have_ (dast I say for how many moons?!) a bottle-cutting kit. It converted empty bottles and jars into drinking vessels back before we could afford to buy glasses. Now, I'll have to dust it off and chop up some wine bottles! It's all your fault, Moon Loomer!! ;-)


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Moon Loomer said:
> 
> 
> > SheilaJKing said:
> ...


If you saved the tops you must have a nice and colorful group of funnels. Attaching two "funnels" at the mouth makes a vase with a wast. Put in dried flowers etc., put a bottom on so what ever the vase is setting on does not scratched. Switch out dried flowers for?????? Moon Loomer


----------



## Iknitalot (Apr 26, 2011)

I made a circular needle organizer out of zip lock baggies all bound together on one end. The zip opening is free and each baggie has a piece of paper inside wih the size and color of the circular needle and lines to write down a description and the date for each project the needle is currently being used for. This way I know if I've lost, lended or using the needle.


----------



## Iknitalot (Apr 26, 2011)

Marjorie Egan said:


> You are such a creative group of recyclers. I love the ideas I get from this forum. Born in the depression I have lived this way "forever'. Any ideas for what to do with the foam boxes from Omaha Steaks? They seem as though they should have another purpose.


I keep one in the trunk of my car on hot summer days when I go food shopping to carry home frozen foods.


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I use my great grandfathers' spittoon as a yarn bowl!


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow! It took me three days, but I read every single one of these and really learned a lot. Can't wait to try some of the things I never thought of. Thanks for sharing everyone. Don't know if I have the ambition, but I'm tempted to make a list of all the ideas posted, then we could all have a reference sheet. Or would somebody else like to take on the challenge?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

clippedwings said:


> I use my great grandfathers' spittoon as a yarn bowl!


*GREAT idea!* :thumbup:


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Many thanks to all who have contributed their ideas - some new, some not so new - but all good ideas!!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

wonderful idea!


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

I use a V shape flower vase to hold all my straight long needles like a bouquet of flowers, and I use the Crystal Light canisters to hold small items like stitch markers, tapestry needles, crochet hook, sm scissors... it makes a great neat box to travel with and hold all the tiny things you need... my knitting buddy Mary showed me that one!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> I use an old soup tureen for a yarn bowl holder....thread the yarn through the ladle opening.


awesome idea :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

retirednelda said:


> I use a V shape flower vase to hold all my straight long needles like a bouquet of flowers, and I use the Crystal Light canisters to hold small items like stitch markers, tapestry needles, crochet hook, sm scissors... it makes a great neat box to travel with and hold all the tiny things you need... my knitting buddy Mary showed me that one!


Crystal light canister must be something in the states for I have not seen it in Canada


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Saw this tip over on Facebook.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> Crystal light canister must be something in the states for I have not seen it in Canada


----------



## Doreen LaVine (Jul 25, 2011)

I keep my stitch makers, darning needles, and end stoppers in an old metal candy tin. I use a pretty wooden bowl to keep colorful cotton yarn in, on a coffee table.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Saw this tip over on Facebook.


Take the taller CD container, remove the spindle (many are made removable), turn it upside-down, pop in your 'cake' of yarn, feed center end through hole where spindle was ... perfect yarn holder!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

You can see what it looks like at

http://www.meijer.com/s/crystal-light-drink-mix-natural-lemonade-flavor-1-canister-6-packets/_/R-146229;jsessionid=19BB9F112366B1F206B0D0528B1EFFB8

As I recall it is similar to a Pringles canister but smaller in all dimensions

Crystal light canister must be something in the states for I have not seen it in Canada[/quote]


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

:lol: A spitoon for a yarn bow. lol


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

BarbaraSD and Jessica-Jean, Thanks for sharing the use for the cd holder. Very clever.

Also, I find it funny how I'm going thru my house with a "discerning eye", trying to think of ways to use so many of the things I already own. Just ask my husband, he'll tell you I don't need to buy anything else! Ha ha ha! 

But I really do have a lot of very nice things that were my mom's and my grandmother's that I should be using. Actually, I use my grandma's knitted and crocheted pot-holders and her kitchen utensils to decorate my kitchen. Looks great and keeps her in my thoughts.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

mama879 said:


> ok try these.
> Some of these are really worth trying!!!
> 
> Description: http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/web04/2012/7/23/14/enhanced-buzz-20188-1343069250-8.jpg
> ...


WOW! I hope I can remember a few of them.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

rtk1219 said:


> chop stick knitting needles


Pretty!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

SheilaJKing said:


> I also use small safety pins to mark my sleeve decreases. If a pattern calls for 15 decreases, I count out 15 pins and link them together. Each time I decrease I place a pin at that stitch. When all the pins are used, the decreases are done. It works much better than trying to remember if I marked it down on paper. When I knit the second sleeve, I just transfer the pins over at each decrease. Then the sleeves are exactly the same.


What a wonderful idea! I never can remember to mark things down on paper.


----------



## thadeus40 (Dec 30, 2011)

I save the paper towel tubes...tape over one end and use them to store my knitting needles, separating them by size and length.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

mama879 said:


> ok try these.
> Some of these are really worth trying!!!
> 
> Description: http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/web04/2012/7/23/14/enhanced-buzz-20188-1343069250-8.jpg
> ...


How did you find these???


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

ltyler65 said:


> I have several in the basement. Too cheap to throw away but didn't know what to use them for. Now I knowLOL
> 
> 
> lilydragon said:
> ...


I love these bags too, they are so sturdy. Some of them have a pocket inside where the label was, and these bags are perfect for WIPs since you can put all the incidentals in the pocket.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I use the plastic lidded containers that the powdered ice tea packets come in to hold my dpms and my crochet hooks. They are the perfect size and I can "fancy" them up with contact paper to match my knitting bag.

I also use a page-sized magnetic dry erase board to hold my pattern while I am knitting, esp something like lace. The long magnets to mark your rows stay on tight. Then if I need to leave myself notes I can jot them down on the board behind the pattern sheets and erase them when I don't need them any more. And you can get the boards at Walmart for $2.00 !!

What a great topic!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

cashgora said:


> i used to use old milk crates stacked in their sides to hold my stash in the sliding-door closet of the guest bedroom. my DDthought it looked too messy so she bought me a hanging sweater holder to go on the clothes rod which was very nice but any yarn rolled in balls always rolled out & fell. drawers are available but pricey so i made my own "drawers" from the free medium mailing boxes available at the post office. exactly the right size & you just write on the outside with marker what yarn is in each drawer. a strip of fabric can be attached for a handle if desired.


Very clever to use the mailing boxes!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Saw this tip over on Facebook.


I use mine for storing double sided tape in to stop the dust getting at it.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > Saw this tip over on Facebook.
> ...


What a great idea!!


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

One thing my daughter started me doing. I take all my old plastic shopping bags and put them into my empty tissue boxes. Then, I keep them in my car at all times, so if I've forgotten cloth bags, I always have my own bags to carry into the store in a nice container.


----------



## caroltalbot (Apr 26, 2011)

Norma's Child said:


> knovice knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Altoid tins, curiously strong and curiously useful. Also, maybe got the idea here, not sure, but cut a plastic liter size soda bottle in half. I tossed the lid and forced the lower half into the upper half. Now I have a nice yarn bowl. I was thinking of decorating it some how. I thought about winding scrap yarn around outside and gluing on, but need to leave a gap on both pieces so they can overlap when bottle is reassembled. Right now I am using a green one. Perhaps if I cut a clear bottle instead, the yarn inside would be the decoration. I use pringle cans for needles and prescription bottles for pins and zippered bedding bags for stash.
> ...


I hope you don't mind me mentioning this, but my FIL used to put pills out for MIL for a week at a time and we couldn't understand why she was getting worse. Transpires that many drugs degrade once they are taken out of the foil packs.


----------



## SheilaJKing (Aug 21, 2012)

Sleep that knits up the ravelled sleeve of care 
The death of each day's life, sore labour's bath 
Balm of hurt minds, great nature's second course, 
Chief nourisher in life's feast. 
* William Shakespeare

Great ideas! Thanks!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> jeanbess said:
> 
> 
> > Crystal light canister must be something in the states for I have not seen it in Canada


Thanks Jessica I have never seen these mind you I have never looked for them I try to stay away from aspertane as much as I can


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

justfara said:


> One thing my daughter started me doing. I take all my old plastic shopping bags and put them into my empty tissue boxes. Then, I keep them in my car at all times, so if I've forgotten cloth bags, I always have my own bags to carry into the store in a nice container.


That is a great idea but I have about ten cloth ones plus a 2 cooler bags in the car and always forget to take some of them in am I the only forgetful one on this plant my hubby that had the stroke just makes fun of me but the dr. Said it is just because I have to much on my mind so I am sticking to that story


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

Jean-Bess, It is amazing how many of us are sticking to that SAME story. Anyone who can still do needlework is still very much in the game.


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

muth_miller said:


> Jean-Bess, It is amazing how many of us are sticking to that SAME story. Anyone who can still do needlework is still very much in the game.


Amen!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

ladysjk said:


> I use empty dog and cat food bags to make totes out of, I cut the tops off to the depth I want, hem the top, them make two handles from the cut off part and sew those on, I have made quite a few for friends, and then their friends, now I just tell people how to do it, they hold like 16 to 20 lbs of animal food, so make great grocery totes. I also keep the magnets from old shower curtain liners when I change them out, what a waste to throw those out, I make fridge magnets out of them as little package toppers on gifts, or to sell at craft fairs. I just make a flower or butterfly etc and glue it on the magnet.
> I have an old magazine turn type display from a store they were replacing with a new one, I asked for it and they let me have it, now it is in my backporch bedroom and holds all my knit/crochet, quilt and needle point books,ok well not all of them, but my go to ones.
> bookcases I ppainted black and turned sideways, so the shelves go up and down not side to side and use them for yarn and fabric storage, seems to hold more than used the typical way.


can you show us a picture of your dog food bags thanks Jean


----------



## KRIKKITWARS42 (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, I use these notions containers that came from Hobby Lobby for what I call my "Hat Making Kits". See, they were in the sewing/quilting section of the store so I'm honestly not sure WHAT they are for. But, I use them to store sets of 16" circs with the DPNs of the same size. Then I label them. That way, if I need to make a hat or socks I never have to go rooting through my stuff!

(As you can see though, the labels don't stick and they tend to curl at the edges. DH said he's going to devise a way to make them stay though!)


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a plastic box that Q-tips came in to hold small scissors, needles, row counters, stitch holders, needle threaders, darning needles, markers, a pen...etc all I may need and it goes with me when I leave home in a canvas bag with my current work in progress.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

The magazine "Real Simple" has a section titled "New Uses for Old Things." Each month they have clever ideas for showing ideas for old items around the house.


----------



## rodeogirl (Feb 16, 2012)

Sand the place where you put a sticky label and it will hold better.


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> The magazine "Real Simple" has a section titled "New Uses for Old Things." Each month they have clever ideas for showing ideas for old items around the house.


Love that magazine. The only one I read cover to cover. Just haven't subscribed to it for awhile. I think you just gave me another reason to re-up!


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

I just did the same thing yesterday. Works great.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

KRIKKITWARS42 put a layer of clear fingernail polish over your label to keep it attach to your container. jinx


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

What a great thread! I use most of the ideas already posted as I've always made do, or reused anything I could. My dh picked up one of those plastic 4 drawer storage containers from the neighbors garbage, and removed a broken drawer, making it into a nice 3 drawer container that just fits beside my chair in the living room. The top drawer has a cutlery tray with all the odds and ends I reach for every day, including the charger for my iPad and the cord to download photos.

I store my 'odd' circular needles in a zippered CD case (2 cd's envelopes per page), and my sets of circulars in a Cabella's worm bag. Markers are small rubber washers purchased at the hardware store. 

I also reuse in other areas of my life. We compost everything we can, and I didn't like the ice cream bucket we were using to gather the scraps before it went outside to the composter, so I found an old Ice Bucket and have been using that. It looks nice on the counter, and no one knows what's in it.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

BEChristianson said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > The magazine "Real Simple" has a section titled "New Uses for Old Things." Each month they have clever ideas for showing ideas for old items around the house.
> ...


I like their simple recipes, too.


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

We compost as well. We have four rain barrels we use for watering the garden. The plants love it.


----------



## jpitzner (Sep 7, 2012)

I bought an over-the-door clear plastic shoe storage "thingie" and hung it on my craft room door! I use it for all kinds of things, like scrapbooking supplies, hole punches, fancy scissors, stamps, knitting needles and yarn. Because it's clear, I can see everything so no need for labels. I think there's about 20-25 pockets. I also hung a 2-ft by 4-ft piece of pegboard on the wall behind the door and use it with all the little hooks to hang up scissors, rulers, etc... so, when the door's open, everything is out-of-sight but within easy reach.

And THANKS to all of you for the great ideas.. some I already use and others I will use!!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> A plastic Mini M&M's container is perfect for keeping yarn needles and has a convenient pop top. I keep my scissors, measuring tape, stitch markers, crochet hooks for dropped stitches, row counter, etc, in a little zippered bag that I crocheted that looks like a pencil case. This way, I can transfer it to whatever project bag I'm working on when I go out.


Mine are in a mints tin.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

cattdages said:


> fergablu2 said:
> 
> 
> > A plastic Mini M&M's container is perfect for keeping yarn needles and has a convenient pop top. I keep my scissors, measuring tape, stitch markers, crochet hooks for dropped stitches, row counter, etc, in a little zippered bag that I crocheted that looks like a pencil case. This way, I can transfer it to whatever project bag I'm working on when I go out.
> ...


Plastic Mentos chewing gum containers are good for all your small knitting notions...I also keep one in the car for change!


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

charliesaunt said:


> I use an old soup tureen for a yarn bowl holder....thread the yarn through the ladle opening.


I'm going to borrow this idea


----------



## silverseamer (Feb 12, 2012)

Well, I use these notions containers that came from Hobby Lobby for what I call my "Hat Making Kits". KRIKKITWARS42


These are made primarily for safe storage of rotary cutters but have a ton of other handy uses! Aren't they great?!?!!!

I have an "over the seat back" organizer from the automotive department that I discovered I can roll up and secure with the elastic strap meant to fasten it over the headrest. This makes a great project roll to tuck things into when I don't carry my big knitting bag.


----------



## stelli (Sep 9, 2011)

Does anyone use Crystal Lite Lemonaide or Iced Tea? I use the peach tea and the container the packets come in are great for stitch markers, dpn's, measuring tape, sissors, etc. They have a tight fitting cover and they are see through. I use them for many different projects.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Dorabell said:


> The things in my knitting bag, not used for their original purpose, are two large safety pins. I use them to hold stitches, eg. perhaps a few stitches of a front button band or similar.
> Now these pins, one with a white head and one with a pink head, were originally babies nappy pins used on terry nappies in the days before disposables. Both 'babies' now well into their 40s so the pins are old, probably have antique value.


I still have one too. It has a yellow head on it. I used to make my own flannel diapers for when I was going to have my first child. Then I made the diapers for my second when he was a preemie. Half the weight of a normal sized baby, so I made half size diapers.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I use one of those individual plastic cookie containers for my hand made buttons before I am ready to put them on an item. I also store my supplies in it I use for making the buttons.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

stelli said:


> Does anyone use Crystal Lite Lemonaide or Iced Tea? I use the peach tea and the container the packets come in are great for stitch markers, dpn's, measuring tape, sissors, etc. They have a tight fitting cover and they are see through. I use them for many different projects.


I have been saving these containers for a possible future use.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

CaroleJS said:


> I use one of those individual plastic cookie containers for my hand made buttons before I am ready to put them on an item. I also store my supplies in it I use for making the buttons.


Can I ask, how do you make your own buttons. I think that they are more expensive than yarns you can get on sale.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

rjhandmade said:


> CaroleJS said:
> 
> 
> > I use one of those individual plastic cookie containers for my hand made buttons before I am ready to put them on an item. I also store my supplies in it I use for making the buttons.
> ...


Sure I can explain how I make buttons. I start by crocheting a small circle. Then I crochet into this circle many times. (depends on how big a button you want.) Then I wrap placing the thread very close to each one, I wrap embroidery floss around the crochet stitches so that the yarn is completely covered by the thread. I then put a knot in the center of the button. I did this for a baby robe that I had made.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Goodness, what a lovely addition to the items you make.



CaroleJS said:


> rjhandmade said:
> 
> 
> > CaroleJS said:
> ...


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you. 
It does take time to make, but this is something that can be done while watching TV or like I did, watching my Grandson. I had to make 11 for this one outfit. So I made them and then put them on. I used the embroidery floss to put the buttons on also.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

*CROCHETED*
http://blog.lionbrand.com/2012/02/07/how-to-crochet-a-button/






http://www.beatknitting.com/2008/11/crochet-button-tutorial.html

http://www.beatknitting.com/2008/11/crochet-button-tutorial.html

http://www.mooglyblog.com/2012/05/30/how-to-make-crochet-buttons-five-free-patterns/

http://www.mooglyblog.com/2012/05/30/how-to-make-crochet-buttons-five-free-patterns/

http://www.yarnfwd.com/main/c_button.html

*KNITTED*





http://www.craftstylish.com/item/8202/how-to-make-a-custom-knitted-button-and-win-the-style-game/page/all

http://www.ehow.com/how_10072698_make-knitted-button.html

http://www.ehow.com/how_8690933_knit-bobble-button.html

http://www.ehow.com/how_8787702_make-knit-scarf-button.html

*WOVEN*
http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2010/03/24/make-your-own-buttons.aspx

Then you can always make them from some kind of plastic; check out the craft aisles wherever you shop.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow Jessica thnx for the sites. You are a whiz at the computer. thnx again


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Google is a good friend of mine!


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

Google Dorset Buttons. They are worked with yarn around a plastic curtain pull. Can be very pretty.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks, Carole and Jessica-Jean for the hints on making buttons. They can cost a fortune, and often I can't find what I want anyway. This will sure come in handy!


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

You are very welcome. This is why I made my own buttons. I did not have the money nor gas to go look for buttons. I had the time and the materials. So out of the need came the product.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I received this this morning thought it very cute. Would you guess it was made from a soda bottle.
http://www.craftberrybush.com/2010/12/march-of-penguins.html

Think of making there hats and scarves make a family give to a family.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

CaroleJS & Jessica-Jean thank you both for the info. Buttons can really make an outfit look like a work of art or something that is just so so. Love this forum it starts my day every morning with a cup of tea, while I wait for my husband to wake up and join me for breakfast.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey how do you make your own buttons? Would love to know.
Private message me.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

I love the idea of using toothbrush holders for double pointed needles! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

nannyberfa said:


> Hey how do you make your own buttons? Would love to know.
> Private message me.


Go to page 25 and Jessica-Jean gave several links for how to make/crochet/knit your own buttons.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Another way to make your own buttons is to use Sculpy in one of a variety of colors. Roll it out the desired thickness and use tiny hors douvres cutters for shapes. Stick a round toothpick or cake tester through to make holes for sewing and bake per the directions on the Sculpy. A friend made lovely orange flower shaped buttons for her sweater that way. If you are artistic you can design your own template for the button shape.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I use polymer clay to make offbeat stitch markers. I made a set for my late sister that were little olives....her last name was Martini and the joke was always "Olive you".


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

nannyberfa said:


> Hey how do you make your own buttons? Would love to know.
> Private message me.


Check my post on page 25. My explanation is with the pic of the button I made.


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

Love this!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Those plastic price tags also make handy bobbins for small amounts of yarn when doing color work.
I punch a hole in the closed end and put it on the circ ndl to keep from accidentally knitting past the end and making a "round" out of a flat piece.
Those "discount savings" tags from the grocery/pharmacy can be used this way too. Drill the hole bigger to fit over fat ndls.


MzKnitCro said:


> I use them as tail holders when I am knitting or crocheting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

YESSS! Altoids are good to eat and the emptied tins have a multitude of uses!


NanGreen said:


> I never throw an Altoid box away. Great for storing pins and markers in my knit kit. Also good for paper clips etc in my desk.


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

Ah, Jessica-Jean...truer words were never spoken.


Jessica-Jean said:


> The Rule of Cats:
> If it's not fastened down, it's a cat toy.
> If it can be pried loose, it's a cat toy.


 :wink:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

You can put split rings on the very small ones and use them on bigger ndls, too.


Chezl said:


> When my handbag is too old to use and too ratty to donate, I take off the pull things from the zippers and use them as stitch markers. Some of them, especially on the inner zippers, have round ends which slip straight on knitting needles. The other ones often have bolt rings and these fit on needles too. I have different sizes, colours and shapes and all for free.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

While not specifically to do with yarncraft, my ISP linked to this site in the latest newsletter - some neat alternative uses for household objects:
http://www.buzzfeed.com/peggy/35-lifechanging-ways-to-use-everyday-objects


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

That was sooo cool


----------



## 1baxi07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Very creative. I never would have thought.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.funcheaporfree.com/2011/04/youre-welcome-wednesday-diy-ice-packs.html


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Great idea and great website - thanks Jessica-Jean.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Denim Fabric Baskets

http://threadingmyway.blogspot.in/2012/06/denim-fabric-baskets-tutorial.html


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

This is so wonderful!!! Christmas presents!


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

Duvet covers are expensive, I feel guilty spending all that money when I can make it for quarter of the price & get tired of it. So, I make my own and change it every couple of years. (Just make sure that you purchase sheeting material wide enough for the duvet.) I remove the zipper and use it in the new one. I turn the old cover into sheets for the bed. When they wear out, they become rags for cleaning, great for covering plants in the spring & fall, and a bunch of other things.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Now that is working it. Great idea.


DorothyW said:


> Duvet covers are expensive, I feel guilty spending all that money when I can make it for quarter of the price & get tired of it. So, I make my own and change it every couple of years. (Just make sure that you purchase sheeting material wide enough for the duvet.) I remove the zipper and use it in the new one. I turn the old cover into sheets for the bed. When they wear out, they become rags for cleaning, great for covering plants in the spring & fall, and a bunch of other things.


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks


Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.funcheaporfree.com/2011/04/youre-welcome-wednesday-diy-ice-packs.html


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

And if it belongs to one of the dogs so much the better.LOhttp://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_reply.jsp?topicnum=107007&postnum=2037395#L


Loramarin said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > The Rule of Cats:
> ...


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

Oops, keep getting the link. Sorry http://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_reply.jsp?topicnum=107007&postnum=2143227#http://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_reply.jsp?topicnum=107007&postnum=2143227#


ltyler65 said:


> And if it belongs to one of the dogs so much the better.LOhttp://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_reply.jsp?topicnum=107007&postnum=2037395#L
> 
> 
> Loramarin said:
> ...


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

Perfect. I will TRY to remember this one. Thanks.


Barbbg said:


> A zippered pillow case that protects the pillow and is inside the regular pillow case is very handy for carrying projects while traveling. It fits into crannies in the car and rests at my feet while I'm riding along and knitting. Machine wash/dry. Folds up when not used. I have 2 sizes for different projects.


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

I never remember either.


jeanbess said:


> justfara said:
> 
> 
> > One thing my daughter started me doing. I take all my old plastic shopping bags and put them into my empty tissue boxes. Then, I keep them in my car at all times, so if I've forgotten cloth bags, I always have my own bags to carry into the store in a nice container.
> ...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

:idea: An empty used Rx bottle labeled "sharps" is a place to hold broken sewing needles, bent straight pins, safety pins without heads, used razor blades and used blades from things like box cutters and xacto knives. 
Tape the full bottle securely shut with duct tape and toss without worrying about hurting trash collectors or anyone else.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I kept getting my pattern messed up in the backpack I use for purse/knitting bag until I did this;
:idea: 
1. Turn the bag inside out and measure the INSIDE of the bag and cut DOUBLE that length plus 1-12" and the width plus one inch. 
2. Hem the short edges and Fold in half so that the hems and wrong sides are together. 
U can sew a lengthwise slot about 1" wide and 5" or so deep about 2-1/2" from one edge for a pen slot [or just hang your pen over the edge of the bag with the pen inside and the clasp outside]
3. Sew the long edges securely to the side seams of the bag and overcast to keep the fabric from raveling
4. Sew a small fabric change purse to the top seam of the other inside of the backpack to hold change, bus pass, and small "findings".
5. Insert pattern/pen in the "Pocket" and project in the bag
6. Zip it up and go!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I just use a thin cardboard sheet and a sheet protector. You get stability, and your pattern is protected.



Dsynr said:


> I kept getting my pattern messed up in the backpack I use for purse/knitting bag until I did this;
> :idea:
> 1. Turn the bag inside out and measure the INSIDE of the bag and cut DOUBLE that length plus 1-12" and the width plus one inch.
> 2. Hem the short edges and Fold in half so that the hems and wrong sides are together.
> ...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

It would make a great nostepinne and a holder for yarn to feed from the outside, I would think.......


Meditation601 said:


> Oh my goodness.... how could I forget... In the bathroom, we had a pretty wooden paper towel holder which used to sit on the counter. We have replaced it with a metal one that has a spring gadget on the side so that we can unroll one sheet or two at a time and tear them off. Alas! What to do with the wooden one??????? It is perfect for holding two rolls of bathroom tissue without keeping the package of four or more rolls in the bathroom!!!!!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

MzKnitCro said:


> I just use a thin cardboard sheet and a sheet protector. You get stability, and your pattern is protected.
> I stick other stuff in the pocket too---stuff to read, mail to drop off, the referral sheet from the MD for the specialist, etc.
> Maybe because I was a Patternmaker I tend to think in terms of sewn items that are more permanent....


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

At home I also use a sheet procector but also an index card to keep track of the row counts for each section. Both are firmly attached to a clipboard. Any where else I just take my recycle bag (from my fav football team) and transport it with me. I use the clip board, as I was tired of the pattern slipping of my lap and scooting across the floor. The clipboard was my hubbys idea. I have a little pouch I throw my necessities in (also football team)and in the bag and off I go.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Maybe I'm missing something; but it seems to me that the metal in the landfill will rust and biodegrade over time, a much better solution than melting a plastic container with them in it, if that is how it is done. Am I wrong?


Jessica-Jean said:


> At the pharmacies here, you can hand in not only expired medications but also 'sharps'. I'm pretty sure they would be glad to accept those collections of bent/broken needles and pins. For that matter, all of us probably know someone who already has/uses an official 'sharps' container into which those infrequent pins and needles could be slipped. Sharps containers end up melted down; whatever goes into landfill ends up crushed and the pins and needles are loose in the mix.


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

Try using used dryer sheets for interfacing on small projects. Great for buttonholes.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I use those sweater/shoe hanging thingys for your closets to put yarn in---I have a couple of hooks in the wall and a broom handle and hang several of these ---off the floor and visable!


----------



## emwalker (Jan 20, 2012)

A square tissue box works well as a temporary yarn holder. Yarn stays clean and sometimes you can slip some of your supplies in along with the yarn.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

emwalker said:


> A square tissue box works well as a temporary yarn holder. Yarn stays clean and sometimes you can slip some of your supplies in along with the yarn.


I use my old tissue boxes to recycle plastic shopping bags to re-use for grocery shopping. Makes it easy to take into the market instead of the bigger cloth bags, and a lot cleaner for the dirty things.


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

I use small safety pins as stitch markers.


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

Great idea! And the item will smell great too!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I make my grocery bags, so they can be just thrown into the washer. and hung to air dry.


----------

